# My Roaches



## Hisserdude

Here are some pictures of my roaches! 

Blaberus atropos, (these guys have quite variable pronotum patterns):






























Byrsotria sp. "Cuba":
Female












Male












Chorisoneura texensis:












Ergaula capucina:
Female












Male






Somewhat freshly molted male

Reactions: Like 14 | Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Gromphadorhina sp. "Hybrid":












Hemiblabera tenebricosa:
Female












Male












Parcoblatta americana " Table-top Mountain ":
Female












Male


















Parcoblatta divisa:
Female

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hisserdude

Polyphaga saussurei:
Nymph
























Pycnoscelus surinamensis:

Reactions: Like 9 | Award 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Therea olegrandjeani:
Female












Male












Therea regularis:
Male


















Subadult male

Reactions: Like 15 | Love 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Blaberus "discoidalis" (Probably a hybrid):
Nymphs


















Byrsotria fumigata:
Female












Parcoblatta lata:
Nymphs


















Parcoblatta virginica:
Nymph












Female












Pseudomops septentrionalis:
Nymphs


















Adult

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Hisserdude

Parcoblatta americana:
Female












Patcoblatta bolliana:
Male












Parcoblatta uhleriana:
Female


















Male












Parcoblatta virginica:
Male












Parcoblatta unknown fulvescens like caudelli:
Male

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hisserdude

Just got a shipment from Roachcrossing for my birthday, I got some really cool roaches! 

Arenivaga tonkawa:
Female nymph












Subadult male












Blaberus sp. "Venezuela":
Nymph












Corydidarum pygmaea:

Reactions: Like 9 | Helpful 1


----------



## scorpanok

impressive collection .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hisserdude

scorpanok said:


> impressive collection .


Thanks!


----------



## MWAInverts

Very nice dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toff202

Cool collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

MWAInverts said:


> Very nice dude!





Toff202 said:


> Cool collection!


Thanks guys!


----------



## pannaking22

Awesome additions! _C. pygmaea_ is a great species to keep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

pannaking22 said:


> Awesome additions! _C. pygmaea_ is a great species to keep!


Thanks! It certainly is, there is nothing else like it in the hobby!


----------



## Tenevanica

Hisserdude said:


> Thanks! It certainly is, there is nothing else like it in the hobby!


Except for real isopods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Tenevanica said:


> Except for real isopods?


Well I meant the roach hobby but yeah, you have a point lol!


----------



## Introvertebrate

Those question mark ones are pretty.  I like the discoids too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Introvertebrate said:


> Those question mark ones are pretty.  I like the discoids too.


Thanks, I think so too! 

Here are some pictures of my Paranauphoeta discoidalis I got a few days ago!

Reactions: Like 8 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Tenodera

Such crisp, clear pictures... How do you get some of those Parcoblatta to sit still for you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Tenodera said:


> Such crisp, clear pictures... How do you get some of those Parcoblatta to sit still for you?


Thanks!  Oh believe me, I usually take a _lot _of photos before I get any good ones, many times it seems like they'll stay still and right when I click the button BAM, they take off. It's all about luck with the skittish species, you just gotta wait them out. Eventually they'll stop moving, you just gotta be patient.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Blaberus sp "discoidalis" (definitely a hybrid):


















Pycnoscelus nigra:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BaphometDL50

Dope collection and great shots.I like so much therea olegrandjeani.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

BaphometDL50 said:


> Dope collection and great shots.I like so much therea olegrandjeani.


Thank you very much!  I love the T.olegrandjeani too, they are so pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

My collection has grown a bit since I last posted, here are a few of my new acquisitions. 

African Bullet Roach:
Adult female


















Arenivaga cf. genitalis:
Nymph












Dorylaea orini: (My favorite of my new roaches, got these from the man himself, Orin McMonigle)
Nymph


















This species is very skittish, and I was unable to get many good pictures. Here's what most of the photo shoot was like:





Princisia vanwaerebeki "Big":
Nymph

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## jaredc

Those D. orinis are so striking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

jaredc said:


> Those D. orinis are so striking!


I know, they really are! They also have really long antenna, unusually long for a roach. They are very interesting, I'm really looking forward to breeding them! (Or at least trying to breed them).


----------



## jaredc

Very cool, good luck breeding them! Also, do you have more princisia or just the one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

jaredc said:


> Very cool, good luck breeding them! Also, do you have more princisia or just the one?


Thanks!  And yes, I have a sexed pair of nymphs of the Princisia.


----------



## jaredc

Oh awesome! If you end up breeding them successfully would you be up for a trade?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

jaredc said:


> Oh awesome! If you end up breeding them successfully would you be up for a trade?


Sure, I'd be up for a trade, though it'll probably be many months until they mature and reproduce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jaredc

Sweet.  That's fine as my tigers and javans are no where near maturation either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BaphometDL50

Dorylaea orini are so beautifull.All of your new adquisition are fantastic.Congrats man!Very good thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

jaredc said:


> Sweet.  That's fine as my tigers and javans are no where near maturation either.


Cool, I'll be sure to let you know when I have some available for trading! 



BaphometDL50 said:


> Dorylaea orini are so beautifull.All of your new adquisition are fantastic.Congrats man!Very go thread.


Yes they are, I'm glad to have them in my collection!  Thanks for the compliment, I appreciate it!


----------



## ErinM31

Awesome collection and great photos!  To be honest, I wondered why anyone would keep cockroaches as a pet, I guess because I associate them with infestation and was really creeped out the first time I saw one scurrying across a floor -- it was a large one too. But looking at your collection, I can see why you keep them -- at least the aesthetic. I especially like the look of the round ones!  Do they have interesting behaviors and interactions? Do you breed them? Do you keep them all together or separately? How about other inverts? I realize I know almost nothing about cockroach behavior and whether any are territorial or predatory... Now I'm considering adding some to my next BIC order!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> Awesome collection and great photos!  To be honest, I wondered why anyone would keep cockroaches as a pet, I guess because I associate them with infestation and was really creeped out the first time I saw one scurrying across a floor -- it was a large one too. But looking at your collection, I can see why you keep them -- at least the aesthetic. I especially like the look of the round ones!  Do they have interesting behaviors and interactions? Do you breed them? Do you keep them all together or separately? How about other inverts? I realize I know almost nothing about cockroach behavior and whether any are territorial or predatory... Now I'm considering adding some to my next BIC order!


Thanks, I try my best to get decent photos of my roaches! 
They are awesome insects, and so misunderstood. Thanks to the pest species, which make up less than 1% of the roach species in the world, all roaches now have a bad name. Luckily most roaches could not survive long in a human house, let alone breed in one.

They can have very interesting behaviors, too many to list really. Some are fast, some are slow, some will run away at the first sign of danger, other will accept handling really well. Every species has it's own quirks, which makes collecting them that much more fun! 

Yes I breed them, or at least try lol! This is my main hobby, I've loved roaches since I was very little, and they have always been my favorite animals. I keep all my species separate, ESPECIALLY species in the same genus, hybridization is very possible and very much frowned upon by the hobby. I do keep some other inverts in with them, mainly isopods and springtails for cleanup crew purposes.

Most species will do fine in somewhat crowded conditions, others not so much. There are no truly predatory species of cockroach that we know of, however there are a few that will eat soft or freshly molted insects, especially if hungry. The staple roach diet in captivity is dog food, supplemented with fresh fruits and veggies. Fresh fruit especially is important for any live bearing species, as they will abort all the young they produce without it.

Well sorry for my rant lol, I think I've just told you everything you need to know about roaches lol! It's a great hobby and you should totally get some roaches with your next BIC order, you won't be disappointed!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ErinM31

Hisserdude said:


> Thanks, I try my best to get decent photos of my roaches!
> They are awesome insects, and so misunderstood. Thanks to the pest species, which make up less than 1% of the roach species in the world, all roaches now have a bad name. Luckily most roaches could not survive long in a human house, let alone breed in one.
> 
> They can have very interesting behaviors, too many to list really. Some are fast, some are slow, some will run away at the first sign of danger, other will accept handling really well. Every species has it's own quirks, which makes collecting them that much more fun!
> 
> Yes I breed them, or at least try lol! This is my main hobby, I've loved roaches since I was very little, and they have always been my favorite animals. I keep all my species separate, ESPECIALLY species in the same genus, hybridization is very possible and very much frowned upon by the hobby. I do keep some other inverts in with them, mainly isopods and springtails for cleanup crew purposes.
> 
> Most species will do fine in somewhat crowded conditions, others not so much. There are no truly predatory species of cockroach that we know of, however there are a few that will eat soft or freshly molted insects, especially if hungry. The staple roach diet in captivity is dog food, supplemented with fresh fruits and veggies. Fresh fruit especially is important for any live bearing species, as they will abort all the young they produce without it.
> 
> Well sorry for my rant lol, I think I've just told you everything you need to know about roaches lol! It's a great hobby and you should totally get some roaches with your next BIC order, you won't be disappointed!


No need to be sorry! Thank you for the info!  Which species don't mind being handled or are least fearful of humans? Any that are particularly active or interesting in behavior that you would recommend?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> No need to be sorry! Thank you for the info!  Which species don't mind being handled or are least fearful of humans? Any that are particularly active or interesting in behavior that you would recommend?


Some Blaberus species, Hemiblabera tenebricosa, and pretty much any Gromphadorhina species are all great for handling, and are big as well. 

Many roaches have interesting behaviors, Lucihormetica create semi-permanent burrows in which to rear their young in, and Gromphadorhina males will head butt and hiss at each other when fighting over females. Corydidarum pygmaea females and nymphs resemble Armadillidium and will roll into balls, and Dorylaea orini will leap short distances to get from one hide to another, (or one hand to another). There is an almost endless diversity to the shapes, sizes and behaviors that roaches have!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Some more roach pics:

Cariblatta lutea:
Nymph


















Adult male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Parcoblatta bolliana:
Subadult male


















Female nymph


















Parcoblatta zebra:
Subadult male


















Adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Pycnoscelus sp. "Thailand":
Nymph


















Adult


----------



## Hisserdude

Gyna lurida "Normal":
Adult male
























Dorylaea orini:
Nymph


















Paranauphoeta discoidalis:
Adult female


















The happy couple, (Male on the right)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ErinM31

Cool roaches!  And the _Paranauphoeta discoidalis_ are especially pretty!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> Cool roaches!  And the _Paranauphoeta discoidalis_ are especially pretty!


Thanks!  Yeah the P.discoidalis are becoming one of my favorite species, they are very beautiful!


----------



## Markemark

Hisserdude said:


> Some Blaberus species, Hemiblabera tenebricosa, and pretty much any Gromphadorhina species are all great for handling, and are big as well.
> 
> Many roaches have interesting behaviors, Lucihormetica create semi-permanent burrows in which to rear their young in, and Gromphadorhina males will head butt and hiss at each other when fighting over females. Corydidarum pygmaea females and nymphs resemble Armadillidium and will roll into balls, and Dorylaea orini will leap short distances to get from one hide to another, (or one hand to another). There is an almost endless diversity to the shapes, sizes and behaviors that roaches have!


Do giant cave roaches give live birth or drop there ootheca because I have some that have dropped two and was wondering the chance of survival


----------



## Hisserdude

Markemark said:


> Do giant cave roaches give live birth or drop there ootheca because I have some that have dropped two and was wondering the chance of survival


They give live birth, so unfortunately yours have aborted their eggs, sorry.  There is pretty much no chance of survival. Are you feeding them fruits? Live bearing roaches need to regularly have fruits in their diet, otherwise they'll abort their ootheca all the time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Markemark

Hisserdude said:


> They give live birth, so unfortunately yours have aborted their eggs, sorry.  There is pretty much no chance of survival. Are you feeding them fruits? Live bearing roaches need to regularly have fruits in their diet, otherwise they'll abort their ootheca all the time.


Yeah I feed them carrots bananas celery and strawberries sometimes what would be the proper diet and I have a hissing colony to that I'm trying to start and both of them get the same things thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Hisserdude

Markemark said:


> Yeah I feed them carrots bananas celery and strawberries sometimes what would be the proper diet and I have a hissing colony to that I'm trying to start and both of them get the same things thanks for the quick reply


Hmm, that sounds like a pretty good diet, as long as they are getting the fruit regularly. In my experience roaches don't love strawberries, so I would replace them with someone like apples, still maybe yours do. 

How is the humidity in the cage? Blaberus giganteus like it quite humid. Gromphadorhina like it much drier though.


----------



## Markemark

Hisserdude said:


> Hmm, that sounds like a pretty good diet, as long as they are getting the fruit regularly. In my experience roaches don't love strawberries, so I would replace them with someone like apples, still maybe yours do.
> 
> How is the humidity in the cage? Blaberus giganteus like it quite humid. Gromphadorhina like it much drier though.


Great I will change it to apples and my humidity I'm not to sure there's no condensation on the inside but the coco fiber dirt is still moist and they have plenty of water to drink


----------



## Hisserdude

Markemark said:


> Great I will change it to apples and my humidity I'm not to sure there's no condensation on the inside but the coco fiber dirt is still moist and they have plenty of water to drink


Well your conditions sound pretty good, hope your roaches give birth for you soon!


----------



## Markemark

Hisserdude said:


> Well your conditions sound pretty good, hope your roaches give birth for you soon!


Me to thanks for the info


----------



## Hisserdude

One of my male Corydidarum pygmaea matured, which is actually kinda bad news, as my females are not especially close to maturation and the males have a pretty short lifespan...

Anyway, here are some pictures:
Adult male


















Female nymph


----------



## ErinM31

Hisserdude said:


> One of my male Corydidarum pygmaea matured, which is actually kinda bad news, as my females are not especially close to maturation and the males have a pretty short lifespan...
> 
> Anyway, here are some pictures:
> Adult male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female nymph


Is there anyway you could keep him at a lower temperature and at least some of the females at a higher temperature and powerfeed? Easier said than done without incubators, I know, but perhaps you could find places around your home and a few degrees might make the difference!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> Is there anyway you could keep him at a lower temperature and at least some of the females at a higher temperature and powerfeed? Easier said than done without incubators, I know, but perhaps you could find places around your home and a few degrees might make the difference!


Oops, didn't mention it on this forum but yes, I'll be keeping the males at room temperature, like they have been since I got them, but I'll be moving my females to a different enclosure on top of my heat cable, hopefully the females will grow much faster and will mature within my male's lifespan.  

Apparently this is a somewhat common problem with this species, males grow twice as fast as females and can die before they get a chance to mate.


----------



## Hisserdude

Pseudomops septentrionalis, my last pair:
Female












Male












African Bullet Roach:
Male












Therea petiveriana:
Female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31

Aww, you'll soon have more _Pseudomops septentrionalis_!

And I love those round roaches!  I can't wait for my Rorschach roaches to mature!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> Aww, you'll soon have more _Pseudomops septentrionalis_!
> 
> And I love those round roaches!  I can't wait for my Rorschach roaches to mature!


Yep, I sure will! 
Haha, give yours another year or so and they should be mature lol!  The development time for Therea is crazy!


----------



## Hisserdude

Just got these from @wizentrop, and they are beautiful! Really hope they do well for me!  These are some crappy pics, I will definitely try to get some better ones soon though!

Panchlora sp. "White":
Female












Male

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ErinM31

Hisserdude said:


> Just got these from @wizentrop, and they are beautiful! Really hope they do well for me!  These are some crappy pics, I will definitely try to get some better ones soon though!
> 
> Panchlora sp. "White":
> Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male


Very elegant!  I hope they do well for you too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> Very elegant!  I hope they do well for you too!


Yeah, they are.  Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## Hisserdude

Here are some better pictures of the Panchlora sp. "White"! In case anyone was wondering, the males are about two CM long, and the female is almost three.

Males






























Female

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## EulersK

Hisserdude said:


> Here are some better pictures of the Panchlora sp. "White"! In case anyone was wondering, the males are about two CM long, and the female is almost three.
> 
> Males
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Female


I don't pop by this forum very much, but you my friend are clearly a wealth of information. Absolutely beautiful pictures and information throughout this thread, especially this quoted post. Those absolutely look photoshopped - my favorite kind of animal. Keep up the great work, I'll certainly be checking into this thread to see what other beauties you post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude

EulersK said:


> I don't pop by this forum very much, but you my friend are clearly a wealth of information. Absolutely beautiful pictures and information throughout this thread, especially this quoted post. Those absolutely look photoshopped - my favorite kind of animal. Keep up the great work, I'll certainly be checking into this thread to see what other beauties you post.


Thank you very much, I appreciate it!  Yeah the Panchlora look pretty unreal, very few roaches are as white as adults!  They are a very stunning species.
Thanks, I certainly will keep on roaching, and I'll be sure to keep posting pictures of my collection here fairly often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Pseudomops septentrionalis @ErinM31 gave me. 
Male












Female with ootheca






A rather banged up individual I have affectionately named BP; "Broken Pseudomops". 






Byrsotria fumigata:
Male












Gromphadorhina sp. "Hybrid":
Male


















Corydidarum pygmaea:
Probably an adult female


















Dorylaea orini:
Adult!!! 
























Gyna lurida:
Pretty whitish adult female I found
























Panchlora sp. "White"
Males (This is now one of my favorite species in my collection)
























Pycnoscelus sp. "Thailand"
Adult (This is what most of the adults in my colony look like)

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## ErinM31

It makes me happy to see your lovely photos of the brown _Pseudomops_ as he was the first roach I ever caught and I got to see him freshly molted! 



Sorry about BP! Twas my first time packing roaches and I should have chilled them but I thought they would wish to hide among the paper towel folds of their shipping enclosure rather than try to dash across the floor!  It was a challenge to get everyone in before closing the lid! But I learned my lesson and the merry band of _Parcoblatta fulvescens_ I'm sending you tomorrow should arrive unscathed as I got them nice and chill before transfer. 

Your other roaches are really cool too, especially the _Panchlora_ sp. "White" -- those are so elegantly beautiful! There are goblin roaches, right? Well these are the roaches of Lothlorien!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> It makes me happy to see your lovely photos of the brown _Pseudomops_ as he was the first roach I ever caught and I got to see him freshly molted!
> View attachment 214360
> 
> 
> Sorry about BP! Twas my first time packing roaches and I should have chilled them but I thought they would wish to hide among the paper towel folds of their shipping enclosure rather than try to dash across the floor!  It was a challenge to get everyone in before closing the lid! But I learned my lesson and the merry band of _Parcoblatta fulvescens_ I'm sending you tomorrow should arrive unscathed as I got them nice and chill before transfer.
> 
> Your other roaches are really cool too, especially the _Panchlora_ sp. "White" -- those are so elegantly beautiful! There are goblin roaches, right? Well these are the roaches of Lothlorien!


He's definitely a looker, thanks for giving him to me!  Hopefully he'll help create a new generation of Pseudomops, would love to see more brown males like him! 

No problem, BP seems to be doing very well, it's gonna take a lot more than that to kill her lol! 
Can't wait to recive the P.fulvescens! 

I know, I love photographing the Panchlora sp. "White", they are so beautiful! Lol, you are right, they do look like something that would live in Lothlorien.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Some new roaches I got from @ErinM31 last week, finally got some pictures of them today! 

Arenivaga bolliana:
Adult female


















Subadult male






Parcoblatta fulvescens:
Adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Praxibetelix

That Arenivaga bolliana reminds me of a Horseshoe Crab. Such a fantastic collection of roaches you have!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Praxibetelix said:


> That Arenivaga bolliana reminds me of a Horseshoe Crab. Such a fantastic collection of roaches you have!


Yeah, it kinda does remind me of a horseshoe crab. Thanks, I'll be getting even more tomorrow!


----------



## Hisserdude

Got some new roach species from @Lucanus95/Alan, thanks again man! 

Latiblattella rehni:
Small nymph


















Cariblatta minima:
Adult female


















And here is a picture of my adult pair of Corydidarum pygmaea snuggled up together:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

My female Paranauphoeta discoidalis female finally gave birth, so here are a few pictures of the little hatchlings! 
Paranauphoeta discoidalis:
Hatchlings
























My male Blaberus sp. "Venezuela" has matured, so here are some pictures of him as well.
Blaberus sp. "Venezuela":
Adult male
























Hemiblabera tenebricosa:
Mating pair, (Male on the right)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Balta notulata:
Young nymph (My camera has a really hard time photographing tiny inverts, so forgive me for the low quality pics):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry

Now that's a collection that's awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Jerry said:


> Now that's a collection that's awesome


Thanks man, glad you think so!


----------



## Hisserdude

The rest of the Therea olegrandjeani nymphs I ordered from @Bugs In Cyberspace matured a few weeks ago, here are some pictures of them! 

Therea olegrandjeani:












My Therea petiveriana have been maturing as well, can't wait to get some offspring from them. 

Therea petiveriana:












And here are the first captive reared Chorisoneura texensis ever, very happy to have bred this species successfully, hopefully another generation will follow. 

Chorisoneura texensis:
Male grooming himself






Female
























Parcoblatta fulvescens from @ErinM31:
Male





 \







Nymphs






Parcoblatta zebra:
Male












Nymphs


















Pseudomops septentrionalis hatchlings:






My original Panchlora sp. "White" female died due to unknown causes, however I was able to order two more from @wizentrop, they arrived yesterday, along with a free male.  Hopefully these two will do better and reproduce for me!

Panchlora sp. "White":
Female

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

My Arenivaga bolliana male from @ErinM31  matured, and my "adult" female molted as well, hopefully she's mature now too. 

Arenivaga bolliana:
Male






























Female


















Arenivaga cf. genitalis:
Male nymph












Female












Both of them together

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## ErinM31

Hisserdude said:


> My Arenivaga bolliana male from @ErinM31  matured, and my "adult" female molted as well, hopefully she's mature now too.


He's a handsome fellow! 

It seems like one of my "adult" females is larger now too -- quite surprising since I found nymphs of varying size whereas I found three large females that were all the same size and didn't change in size. I shouldn't be surprised to learn they slow down as they reach maturity. Hopefully, you do indeed have a mature male and female now and will get plenty of ootheca!


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

Panchlora sp. "White" Is very pretty.  Does it fly?


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> He's a handsome fellow!
> 
> It seems like one of my "adult" females is larger now too -- quite surprising since I found nymphs of varying size whereas I found three large females that were all the same size and didn't change in size. I shouldn't be surprised to learn they slow down as they reach maturity. Hopefully, you do indeed have a mature male and female now and will get plenty of ootheca!


Yes he is! 

I know, I totally thought she was mature, would have totally bet money on it, glad I didn't though lol!  Yeah, they grow more slowly as they get older, so it can take quite some time for the older nymps to mature. Hopefully your females are either mature or close to maturing, and hopefully one of your other nymphs ends up being a male.



JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Panchlora sp. "White" Is very pretty.  Does it fly?


Yeah, they are stunning!  Yes they can fly, and they are very good at it. If they are frightened they'll either take off, or run up the sides of the enclosure, then if they reach the top they'll take off anyway. Makes it a little difficult to get pictures of them up close lol! Luckily I've found that if you lift their hides gently and slowly, they will usually just stay in their resting positions.


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, they are stunning!  Yes they can fly, and they are very good at it. If they are frightened they'll either take off, or run up the sides of the enclosure, then if they reach the top they'll take off anyway. Makes it a little difficult to get pictures of them up close lol! Luckily I've found that if you lift their hides gently and slowly, they will usually just stay in their resting positions.


What do you do when they get out?  Are they fairly easy to catch?  I love the look of them, but I'm afraid of them flying off never to be seen again.
A separate, but related question you may know the answer to; Does the Simandoa cave roach (Simandoa conserfariam) fly?  I've been having trouble finding out.


----------



## ErinM31

Hisserdude said:


> Yes he is!
> 
> I know, I totally thought she was mature, would have totally bet money on it, glad I didn't though lol!  Yeah, they grow more slowly as they get older, so it can take quite some time for the older nymps to mature. Hopefully your females are either mature or close to maturing, and hopefully one of your other nymphs ends up being a male.


That male started off a good deal smaller than the females and yet they've matured around the same time. Is that typical in cockroaches? Do the males go through their entire life cycle at a faster rate? If so, then I'll bet that my question mark roach that out-grew the rest is a male. That will make keeping an established colony more difficult...

I am very glad that I sent you the male since we were mistaken about the females being mature (in which case they would have also been fertile after being housed with a male if they weren't already)!  At least I live at the source and will see if I can find another male this weekend. 

Those _Arenivaga cf._ _genitalis_ are lovely too! Are they much smaller than _A. bolliana_?

How are the Lothlorien _Panchlora_ doing?


----------



## Hisserdude

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> What do you do when they get out?  Are they fairly easy to catch?  I love the look of them, but I'm afraid of them flying off never to be seen again.
> A separate, but related question you may know the answer to; Does the Simandoa cave roach (Simandoa conserfariam) fly?  I've been having trouble finding out.


Well when my first female flew out she landed on a wall and stayed there, so it was easy to recapture her using a deli cup. Now whenever they look like they are going to fly I raise my hand in front of them so they crash into my hand when they fly, haven't had any get out of their cage since that first female.  During the day they are pretty calm, but at night you'd have to be crazy to open the enclosure.

And no, S.conserfariam does not fly.  They can climb pretty well though.



ErinM31 said:


> That male started off a good deal smaller than the females and yet they've matured around the same time. Is that typical in cockroaches? Do the males go through their entire life cycle at a faster rate? If so, then I'll bet that my question mark roach that out-grew the rest is a male. That will make keeping an established colony more difficult...


In some roach species the males do grow much faster than the females, like Corydidarum pygmaea, which makes breeding hard. In A.bolliana however, both sexes seem to grow at the same pace, the males are just smaller.



ErinM31 said:


> I am very glad that I sent you the male since we were mistaken about the females being mature (in which case they would have also been fertile after being housed with a male if they weren't already)!  At least I live at the source and will see if I can find another male this weekend.


Yeah, thank god for those two males you sent me, otherwise it would be really hard to breed them lol!  Hopefully any males you have will mature soon, if not it should be fairly easy to look for them at lights and in leaf litter.



ErinM31 said:


> Those _Arenivaga cf._ _genitalis_ are lovely too! Are they much smaller than _A. bolliana_


Yeah they are way smaller than A.bolliana, adult A.genitalis females are perhaps half the mass of a mature A.bolliana female, and shorter.



ErinM31 said:


> How are the Lothlorien _Panchlora_ doing?


They are doing good, still no babies, but Gil's females from the same batch are starting to give birth, so I should be getting babies really soon!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JumpingSpiderLady

Good to know!  Thanks @Hisserdude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

JumpingSpiderLady said:


> Good to know!  Thanks @Hisserdude


No problem, happy to help!


----------



## Hisserdude

Latiblattella rehni:
Adult male












Polyphaga saussurei:
Probably mature female












Polyphaga aegyptiaca:
Female












Male

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

African bullet roach:
Nymphs












Arenivaga bolliana:
Males


















Females
























Paranauphoeta discoidalis:
Nymphs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SDCPs

I am super impressed, Hisserdude! Lots of quality time went into your amazing collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

SDCPs said:


> I am super impressed, Hisserdude! Lots of quality time went into your amazing collection.


Thanks, I appreciate it!  All the time and money that I've put into this hobby has been more than worth it, I love my collection!


----------



## Hisserdude

My Panchlora sp. "White" from @wizentrop have finally given me babies, hooray! 

Panchlora sp. "White":
Newborn nymphs

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Arenivaga cf. genitalis:
Adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31

Hisserdude said:


> My Panchlora sp. "White" from @wizentrop have finally given me babies, hooray!


CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

I'm happy to see your _Arenivaga bolliana_ look to be doing well too -- and two handsome males!  I look forward to seeing what the newborn nymphs look like!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> I'm happy to see your _Arenivaga bolliana_ look to be doing well too -- and two handsome males!  I look forward to seeing what the newborn nymphs look like!


Thanks! Unfortunately it seems I have less the a dozen nymphs of the Panchlora sp. "White", and I only have one female left... and who knows if she'll give birth or not.

Yeah the Arenivaga bolliana are doing pretty good, hoping to see nymphs in a few months!


----------



## Hisserdude

Balta notulata:
Nymph












Corydidarum pygmaea:
Adult females


















Polyphaga saussurei:
Adult female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pannaking22

Glad to see someone with _B. notulata_! That's a species I'm hoping to get someday. I really enjoyed my _C. pygmaea_ while I had them, but the timing never really worked out with my males maturing so far ahead of my female and dying, but even when Kyle sent me an extra male and I saw them mating I never got any nymphs out of her. Maybe try again in the future because it's such a cool species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

pannaking22 said:


> Glad to see someone with _B. notulata_! That's a species I'm hoping to get someday. I really enjoyed my _C. pygmaea_ while I had them, but the timing never really worked out with my males maturing so far ahead of my female and dying, but even when Kyle sent me an extra male and I saw them mating I never got any nymphs out of her. Maybe try again in the future because it's such a cool species.


Yeah, Alan gave me some in case his culture died out while he went to his trip in AZ, luckily his culture did not die out though.  My nymphs are doing well, but this species seems to be slow growing compared to other Ectobiids I've kept. 
Yeah, I was lucky enough that my male _Corydidarum_ all matured at around the same time as the females, so they have definitely mated, however I am having difficulty getting them to give birth...


----------



## Hisserdude

Arenivaga bolliana:
Ootheca


















Balta notulata:
Adult! 












Blaberus sp. "Venezuela":
Adult female












Dorylaea orini:
Adults


















Ootheca






Pycnoscelus surinamensis:
Adult male (Extremely rare and sterile)

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## ErinM31

Gorgeous roaches! I love the designs on the pronotums! 

How did you wind up with a male _Pycnoscelus surinamensis_ and are males always sterile?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> Gorgeous roaches! I love the designs on the pronotums!
> 
> How did you wind up with a male _Pycnoscelus surinamensis_ and are males always sterile?


Thanks!  

Occasionally males will pop up in cultures, they are very rare though and always sterile. I just opened the cage one day and found him on the surface on the substrate!  Glad I was able to get some pictures of him, he'll probably be the only male I see for quite some time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Paranauphoeta discoidalis:
Adult female and subadult nymph












Subadult nymph












Adult female












Polyphaga saussurei:
Female carrying oothecae
























Female without ootheca


















Polyphaga aegyptiaca & P.saussurei comparison:
Adult females






Parcoblatta divisa:
Adult male












Parcoblatta uhleriana:
Nymphs


















Parcoblatta americana "Table-top Mountain":
Adults and nymphs
























Panchlora sp. "White":
Nymphs


















African Bullet Roaches:
Adults and nymphs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Arenivaga cf. genitalis:
Adult female












Subadult male












Corydidarum pygmaea:
Newborn nymphs!!!  


















Parcoblatta americana:
Two unusally dark colored males in my colony


----------



## Hisserdude

Panchlora sp. "White":
Nymphs


















Rhabdoblatta formosana:
Adults

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## All About Arthropods

Awesome collection thread!


----------



## Hisserdude

All About Insects said:


> Awesome collection thread!


Thanks, you got a nice thread yourself!


----------



## All About Arthropods

Hisserdude said:


> Thanks, you got a nice thread yourself!


Thanks!


----------



## Stugy

I absolutely love your photos! I have been wanting to start on the roach hobby for a while now but I've been having a huge amount of trouble convincing my parents to let me get some. I only want 3 : Little Kenyans (for my small inverts), Dubias (for my larger ones), and Polyphaga aegyptiaca. I would really appreciate info on Polyphaga aegyptiaca as that would be helpful.


----------



## Hisserdude

Stugy said:


> I absolutely love your photos! I have been wanting to start on the roach hobby for a while now but I've been having a huge amount of trouble convincing my parents to let me get some. I only want 3 : Little Kenyans (for my small inverts), Dubias (for my larger ones), and Polyphaga aegyptiaca. I would really appreciate info on Polyphaga aegyptiaca as that would be helpful.


Thanks!  

Try telling them that out of the over 4,000 described species of roaches in the world, less than a dozen of them are considered pests, (so less than 1%). The rest couldn't survive long in the average human home, and would starve to death or dry out rapidly, and breeding is pretty much out of the question, so they really have nothing to fear. 

Polyphaga aegyptiaca are pretty easy to keep, they like a couple of inches of substrate, coconut fiber works great, and need a layer of dead leaves on top to feed on, as that makes up much of their diet, (as do most Corydiids/Polyphagids). Most of the enclosure should be pretty dry, but one area should be kept moist at all times. In addition to dead leaves, they really like dog food, so you should offer that once a week or so. Lastly, be prepared for a long wait, as the nymphs of this species can take up to two years to reach adulthood, and their oothecae take another 5-7 months to hatch I believe.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## socalqueen

Hisserdude said:


> Therea olegrandjeani:
> Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therea regularis:
> Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subadult male


I love the Therea olegrandjeani, how big do they get?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

socalqueen said:


> I love the Therea olegrandjeani, how big do they get?


Me too, they are beautiful!  Not huge, the females can get up to 30mm long, and the males about 20mm.


----------



## socalqueen

Hisserdude said:


> Me too, they are beautiful!  Not huge, the females can get up to 30mm long, and the males about 20mm.


I saw these at a reptile show and was really drawn to them, but ended up getting hissers to start with. These are next for me.


----------



## Hisserdude

Blaberus sp. "Venezuela":
Nymphs 


















Corydidarum pygmaea:
Nymphs












Therea olegrandjeani:
Nymphs


















Therea petiveriana:
Nymphs


















Therea regularis:
Nymphs


















Polyphaga saussurei:
Adult females

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## socalqueen

How often would you reccomend I change the sub for my hissers. There's only 3, had the current sub since 1/7. Also I've noticed that one of my girls all the sudden started burrowing, she stays burrowed most of the time now, the other 2 roam the viv and hide under the bark.


----------



## Hisserdude

socalqueen said:


> How often would you reccomend I change the sub for my hissers. There's only 3, had the current sub since 1/7. Also I've noticed that one of my girls all the sudden started burrowing, she stays burrowed most of the time now, the other 2 roam the viv and hide under the bark.


You really shouldn't have to change the substrate at all unless it becomes thoroughly infested with mites, I never changed my hissers' substrate.


----------



## socalqueen

Hisserdude said:


> You really shouldn't have to change the substrate at all unless it becomes thoroughly infested with mites, I never changed my hissers' substrate.


Awesome. I am going to be getting a bigger viv, the substrate I have now came with the roaches, not really sure what it is. What substrate do you reccomend? I just realized I probably sound like a paranoid first time parent lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

socalqueen said:


> Awesome. I am going to be getting a bigger viv, the substrate I have now came with the roaches, not really sure what it is. What substrate do you reccomend? I just realized I probably sound like a paranoid first time parent lol.


Coconut fiber is my go-to substrate for cockroaches, it's great for retaining moisture and looks fairly natural. Lol, you can never ask too many questions regarding husbandry, it's good to gather as much information as you can!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## socalqueen

Hisserdude said:


> Coconut fiber is my go-to substrate for cockroaches, it's great for retaining moisture and looks fairly natural. Lol, you can never ask too many questions regarding husbandry, it's good to gather as much information as you can!


Awesome! That being said I have another question, how often do hissers molt? I'm assuming they will all molt at different times, is there anything I need to do differently when they start molting? What do I need to watch out for?


----------



## Hisserdude

socalqueen said:


> Awesome! That being said I have another question, how often do hissers molt? I'm assuming they will all molt at different times, is there anything I need to do differently when they start molting? What do I need to watch out for?


When they are small nymphs they molt quite often, once a week or so, but then their growth gradually slows down as they get older until they are only molting once every few weeks. Just make sure the enclosure isn't _too_ dry as that can result in bad molts, though hissers are very tolerant of dry conditions, so that shouldn't be a problem. Really there's nothing to do or to prepare for when a roach molts, just keep caring for them like you have been and they'll do the rest themselves.


----------



## socalqueen

Hisserdude said:


> When they are small nymphs they molt quite often, once a week or so, but then their growth gradually slows down as they get older until they are only molting once every few weeks. Just make sure the enclosure isn't _too_ dry as that can result in bad molts, though hissers are very tolerant of dry conditions, so that shouldn't be a problem. Really there's nothing to do or to prepare for when a roach molts, just keep caring for them like you have been and they'll do the rest themselves.


I've had these girls since 1/7 and they haven't molted yet. I'm curious to see it happen. I spray the sides down with water like every other day, and I keep a little shallow bowl of water in the corner. I'm concerned for one of the females as she stays burrowed at all times now, she's in the same spot and hasn't moved for 2 days.


----------



## Hisserdude

socalqueen said:


> I've had these girls since 1/7 and they haven't molted yet. I'm curious to see it happen. I spray the sides down with water like every other day, and I keep a little shallow bowl of water in the corner. I'm concerned for one of the females as she stays burrowed at all times now, she's in the same spot and hasn't moved for 2 days.


They must be large nymphs then. It may seem like that one female hasn't moved for 2 days, but she could be sneaking off late in the night to feed when you aren't looking and then returning to the same spot. 

Alternatively if you have seen _no_ movement from her in two days, not the slightest rotation or antennae movement, then I'd try poking her and see if she's responsive or if she has passed away.


----------



## socalqueen

Hisserdude said:


> They must be large nymphs then. It may seem like that one female hasn't moved for 2 days, but she could be sneaking off late in the night to feed when you aren't looking and then returning to the same spot.
> 
> Alternatively if you have seen _no_ movement from her in two days, not the slightest rotation or antennae movement, then I'd try poking her and see if she's responsive or if she has passed away.


I've poked her several times, she moves and reburrows, she hissed at me last night when I touched her, she's a grouch. I have two roaches that are about 1.5" long, the other is bigger at about 2" long.


----------



## Hisserdude

socalqueen said:


> I've poked her several times, she moves and reburrows, she hissed at me last night when I touched her, she's a grouch. I have two roaches that are about 1.5" long, the other is bigger at about 2" long.


Good, she's definitely alive then!  She probably just really likes that hiding spot. 

Yeah, at that size molts won't be occurring _that_ often, so you shouldn't worry that they haven't molted in your care yet.  They should be molting soon though.


----------



## socalqueen

Hisserdude said:


> Good, she's definitely alive then!  She probably just really likes that hiding spot.
> 
> Yeah, at that size molts won't be occurring _that_ often, so you shouldn't worry that they haven't molted in your care yet.  They should be molting soon though.


Thank you for the reassurance and all of your help!


----------



## Hisserdude

socalqueen said:


> Thank you for the reassurance and all of your help!


No problem, hope your hissers do well for you!


----------



## SlugPod

Awesome collection! 
(going to be going back and really looking at everything after I post this haha). 

Granted roaches still freak me out a bit, I'm working on it so these types of threads help me. 
I'm limited to what I can legally own here in Florida, but I'm considering getting maybe _Blaberus discoidalis _sometime this year.
I actually find the females to be quite cute so I think it'd be a good species to start with. 
_Panchlora nivea _were also suggested to me, but since they can fly I might steer away from those for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

SlugPod said:


> Awesome collection!
> (going to be going back and really looking at everything after I post this haha).
> 
> Granted roaches still freak me out a bit, I'm working on it so these types of threads help me.
> I'm limited to what I can legally own here in Florida, but I'm considering getting maybe _Blaberus discoidalis _sometime this year.
> I actually find the females to be quite cute so I think it'd be a good species to start with.
> _Panchlora nivea _were also suggested to me, but since they can fly I might steer away from those for now.


Thanks! 

_Blaberus atropos_ is also a nice species that you can legally have in FL, they are one of my favorite Blaberus and are great for handling.  _Blaberus craniifer_ are another option as well.
_Panchlora_ are generally very skittish and like to fly a lot, so maybe not the best for a beginner that's still a little afraid of roaches.


----------



## SlugPod

@Hisserdude 

You're welcome!

Awesome thank you! I'll start looking into those as well. 
And yeah, I don't think I'd like a roach flying at me currently haha. 
I will say that I am doing much better just from looking at pictures of them and learning a bit about them though!


----------



## Hisserdude

SlugPod said:


> @Hisserdude
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> Awesome thank you! I'll start looking into those as well.
> And yeah, I don't think I'd like a roach flying at me currently haha.
> I will say that I am doing much better just from looking at pictures of them and learning a bit about them though!


No problem, I hope you are able to get some cool roaches! Another good pet species that is legal to keep in FL is the Horshoe crab roach, _Hemiblabera tenebricosa_, they are decent for handling and don't look all that roachy. 

Yep, looking at pictures of the pet species tends to help a lot when overcoming the fear of roaches, especially since a lot of them don't look at all like the common pest species.


----------



## Hisserdude

Parcoblatta zebra:
Adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlugPod

@Hisserdude

I was also considering the Horseshoe Crab Roach! I hadn't read much on how they are handling, so I'm glad to hear they're pretty good too.

Yeah. I also love that white roach in your previous post.
I remember seeing one as a kid and that was the only time I wasn't terrified of a roach. I know it was probably just a freshly molted one now, but back then I didn't know haha.

I might do a bit more research on all the ones you suggested and figure out which one I like the most.
Thank you so much again


----------



## All About Arthropods

@SlugPod 
The "white varieties" you're seeing are actually just freshly molted individuals. The only roach in the hobby that's almost completely white is Panchlora sp."White", although a few roaches do have white markings such as Therea olegrandjeani and Therea petiveriana(it's only at adulthood for these though)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlugPod

@All About Insects

yeah I know haha. I just think the white roaches in this thread were cool. Since they were labelled as a "white" roach.
These ones:



Hisserdude said:


> Just got these from @wizentrop, and they are beautiful! Really hope they do well for me!  These are some crappy pics, I will definitely try to get some better ones soon though!
> 
> Panchlora sp. "White":
> Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male


I am aware that the most white ones you see are just the freshly molted roaches. 
And the one I saw as a kid was probably just a freshly molted roach, too, but it was still cool. 
I guess I should have specified I think the above white roaches are cool and not have been vague oops


----------



## All About Arthropods

SlugPod said:


> @All About Insects
> 
> yeah I know haha. I just think the white roaches in this thread were cool. Since they were labelled as a "white" roach.
> These ones:
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware that the most white ones you see are just the freshly molted roaches.
> And the one I saw as a kid was probably just a freshly molted roach, too, but it was still cool.
> I guess I should have specified I think the above white roaches are cool and not have been vague oops


Oh, well glad you already knew then. LOL I agree, I really like the look of those as well.


----------



## SlugPod

@All About Insects 
Lol yeah. I realized a bit after making the post it was vague and not really worded the way I meant it to be worded. 
Have there been any albino or Leucistic roaches in any species thus far? I would guess there would have to be some occasionally popping up but I'm not sure. 
And looking around online might be...well difficult since not a lot people are probably aware a freshly molted roach isn't albino/leucistic it's just freshly molted. 
They probably just jump to "ALBINO ROACH?" 

Albinism seems to be a bit more rare in invertebrates than vertebrates. I know there are occasionally "albino" individuals that pop out but it's not that common. 

Anything different from the "usual" is always something that's awesome. 
It'd be awesome to see different coloured roaches popping up that are actually true genetic morphs that could be bred out. 
Not just roaches but any invert. I think there'd be more draw to the hobby if there were colour morphs to choose from. 
I know there have been some albino or at least leucistic morphs in millipedes, not often but they have popped out. 
Isopods seem to have varying degrees of morphs (whether it be a locality thing or not) that come out often enough. 

Ah I rambled a bit there but I feel it's still on the topic of discussion to a degree that was coming out from this lol.


----------



## Hisserdude

SlugPod said:


> @Hisserdude
> 
> I was also considering the Horseshoe Crab Roach! I hadn't read much on how they are handling, so I'm glad to hear they're pretty good too.
> 
> Yeah. I also love that white roach in your previous post.
> I remember seeing one as a kid and that was the only time I wasn't terrified of a roach. I know it was probably just a freshly molted one now, but back then I didn't know haha.
> 
> I might do a bit more research on all the ones you suggested and figure out which one I like the most.
> Thank you so much again


Yeah, the _Hemiblabera_ are decent for handling, though _Blaberus_ seem more calm in my experience, at least the adult females.

The _Panchlora_ sp. "White" are very beautiful, one of the few white roaches out there, or at least one of the few white roaches without many dark markings. Yeah, the bright colors help set them even further apart from the roaches most people are scared of, even freshly molted individuals of the pest species don't tend to invoke that much fear in people.

No problem, hope you are able to get some great species!


----------



## brokenxspirits

Awesome collection and FANTASTIC pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

brokenxspirits said:


> Awesome collection and FANTASTIC pictures!


Thanks!


----------



## SlugPod

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, the _Hemiblabera_ are decent for handling, though _Blaberus_ seem more calm in my experience, at least the adult females.
> 
> The _Panchlora_ sp. "White" are very beautiful, one of the few white roaches out there, or at least one of the few white roaches without many dark markings. Yeah, the bright colors help set them even further apart from the roaches most people are scared of, even freshly molted individuals of the pest species don't tend to invoke that much fear in people.
> 
> No problem, hope you are able to get some great species!


I think I'll end up going with either the _Hemiblabera_ or _Blaberus_. I'm not sure right now, I'm leaning more towards _Blaberus_ at the moment. I just love the females.
I may end up with both later down the line though. 

They are certainly gorgeous. I love any white colored animal for the most part. 
Yeah, it seems people are more curious as to "why is it white" than "omg a roach!"

Me too!


----------



## Hisserdude

Drymaplaneta semivitta:
Oothecae












Hatchlings












Arenivaga cf. genitalis:
Adult male


















Corydidarum pygmaea:
Female with young


















Paranauphoeta discoidalis:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SlugPod

I love the Corydidarum pygmaea they're so cute!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude

SlugPod said:


> I love the Corydidarum pygmaea they're so cute!


I know, they are probably the cutest roaches in my collection!


----------



## SlugPod

Hisserdude said:


> I know, they are probably the cutest roaches in my collection!


I really love the texture of them too. 
Or well at least what they look like lol. 
I've never seen these in person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

SlugPod said:


> I really love the texture of them too.
> Or well at least what they look like lol.
> I've never seen these in person.


Yeah, I love the shiny, yet pitted texture of their exoskeletons.


----------



## SlugPod

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, I love the shiny, yet pitted texture of their exoskeletons.


Yes exactly! 
I also really like the colour of them. 
They must be so pretty in person.


----------



## Hisserdude

Panchlora sp. "White":
Medium sized nymph 
























Drymaplaneta semivitta:
More hatchlings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlugPod

Look at those babies!
They're so cute :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

SlugPod said:


> Look at those babies!
> They're so cute :3


Yeah, baby roaches are adorable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SlugPod

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, baby roaches are adorable!


Yes!
Another good way to get past the fear is to look at cute little babies lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

SlugPod said:


> Yes!
> Another good way to get past the fear is to look at cute little babies lol.


Yeah, especially those of the rounder looking genera like _Corydidarum_, _Therea_, _Ergaula_, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SlugPod

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, especially those of the rounder looking genera like _Corydidarum_, _Therea_, _Ergaula_, etc.


yep!
I love how their antenna look. 
They kind of look like they're made of some kind of hard candy, too. So shiny. 
Not that'd I'd take to eating baby roaches lol.


----------



## craze horse

Sorry to hijack a thread but are these mites too many ? I've around 10 fully grown hissers and 30 juveniles living happily together, and I've hardly noticed mites on them at all until I took this pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

craze horse said:


> Sorry to hijack a thread but are these mites too many ? I've around 10 fully grown hissers and 30 juveniles living happily together, and I've hardly noticed mites on them at all until I took this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233244


Looks like a normal amount of mites to me, that hisser could fit even more IMO. Nothing to worry about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craze horse

Lol I've 8 fully grown males, and I'm hoping a few females will appear out of all the young ! Very rarely see mites on the adults. And even then only 3-4. Not too concerned.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

craze horse said:


> Lol I've 8 fully grown males, and I'm hoping a few females will appear out of all the young ! Very rarely see mites on the adults. And even then only 3-4. Not too concerned.......


That's a lot of males lol, hope you get some females soon! That's funny, usually I only saw noticeable numbers of mites on the adults, the nymphs are more flattened and don't provide as much surface area for the mites as the adults do.


----------



## Hisserdude

Just got a couple new species from @Lucanus95, really hope they breed well for me! 

Compsodes schwarzi:
Presub-adult nymphs




































Parcoblatta caudelli:
Large nymph

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craze horse

Hisserdude said:


> That's a lot of males lol, hope you get some females soon! That's funny, usually I only saw noticeable numbers of mites on the adults, the nymphs are more flattened and don't provide as much surface area for the mites as the adults do.


It's like a bachelor party lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

craze horse said:


> It's like a bachelor party lol


Yeah lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Arenivaga bolliana:
Hatchlings!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## twentyeyes

Haven't logged in here for a long time, but had to seeing this collection. So awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

twentyeyes said:


> Haven't logged in here for a long time, but had to seeing this collection. So awesome


Thanks man, glad you like it!  Gonna be getting even more species soon hopefully, so stay tuned lol!


----------



## skyvie

I'll just add my voice to the rest... This collection is awesome!! I've recently become extremely interested in roaches after keeping them as feeders for a couple of years. Tarantulas are addictive, but nothing like roaches LOL!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

skyvie said:


> I'll just add my voice to the rest... This collection is awesome!! I've recently become extremely interested in roaches after keeping them as feeders for a couple of years. Tarantulas are addictive, but nothing like roaches LOL!


Thanks!  That's how a lot of keepers get into the hobby, by keeping feeder species for their other pets. Keeping roaches is *super* addicting, and there are lots of new species entering the hobby each year, so there is a lot of variety as well!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Arenivaga cf. genitalis:
Adult female












Cariblatta minima:
Adult female












Drymaplaneta semivitta:
Nymphs


















Pycnoscelus surinamensis:
Adult male, (super rare and sterile)












Nymphs












Rhabdoblatta formosana
Nymphs! 












Compsodes schwarzi:
Adult male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Some new roaches from @wizentrop! 

Panchlora sp. "Speckled":
Males
























Female












Female and male (female on the left, male on the right)






Gyna centurio:
Male nymph


















Female nymph

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Salmon

they are fat and my friends

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ErinM31

Those _Panchlora_ sp. "Speckled" are gorgeous!  I hope you have success with them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> Those _Panchlora_ sp. "Speckled" are gorgeous!  I hope you have success with them!


Thanks, really hoping they'll do well for me, apparently they are very prolific and hardy, so I don't think I should run into any problems.


----------



## Lucanus95

ErinM31 said:


> Those _Panchlora_ sp. "Speckled" are gorgeous!  I hope you have success with them!


Hey, been trying to contact you.


----------



## Hisserdude

Arenivaga sp. "Algodones Dunes" (Likely A.darwini):
Male nymph (unfortunately all I have are two males)


















Arenivaga sp. "Dell City":
Nymphs and females
























Lucihormetica subcincta:
Male












Female












Pair






Lucihormetica grossei:
Male












Female












Male L.grossei and male L.subcincta comparison:






Eurycotis improcera:
Nymphs


















Deropeltis sp. "Jinka":
Nymph


















Panchlora sp. "Costa Rica Yellow"
Nymph

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Drymaplaneta semivitta:
Freshly molted nymph












Gyna centurio:
Adult male












Paranauphoeta discoidalis:
Mixed












Lucihormetica grossei:
Female






Male
























Pseudomops septentrionalis:
Female


















Panchlora sp. "Speckled":
Female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Latiblattella lucifrons:
Adult female












Eurycotis lixa:
Small nymph






Gyna caffrorum:
Adult female












Freshly molted adult male












Ischnoptera deropeltiformis "Ruby Red"
Nymphs












Drymaplaneta semivitta:
Nymphs


















Lucihormetica grossei:
Adult male












Gyna centurio:
Adult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Balta notulata:
Nymph






Arenivaga cf. genitalis:
Nymph


















Panchlora sp. "Speckled":
Nymphs! 
























Compsodes schwarzi:
Oothecae


















Adult female (or at least I think it's an adult female...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

A most glorious thread @Hisserdude However I must raise my voice in *dissention*! 

Not ONE Periplaneta species, I cannot handle the discrimination. Do recty that situation please.

Tleilaxu, your roach internet buddy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Tleilaxu said:


> A most glorious thread @Hisserdude However I must raise my voice in *dissention*!
> 
> Not ONE Periplaneta species, I cannot handle the discrimination. Do recty that situation please.
> 
> Tleilaxu, your roach internet buddy...


Thanks man! 

My mom draws the line at pest species, including Periplaneta, even though they'd never survive here where I live. The closest I can get to them looks wise is Dorylaea orini, which look very similar to some Periplaneta as adults, but I failed at breeding those...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

Hisserdude said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> My mom draws the line at pest species, including Periplaneta, even though they'd never survive here where I live. The closest I can get to them looks wise is Dorylaea orini, which look very similar to some Periplaneta as adults, but I failed at breeding those...


I shouldn't be saying this buuuuut, get some Periplaneta anericanus, and simply say they are Palmetto bugs, it's just like passing a German Shepherd, off as an "Alsatian" My favorite(When I was a lad) was calling a big roach I caught a "Florida Palm beetle" lol


----------



## Hisserdude

Tleilaxu said:


> I shouldn't be saying this buuuuut, get some Periplaneta anericanus, and simply say they are Palmetto bugs, it's just like passing a German Shepherd, off as an "Alsatian" My favorite(When I was a lad) was calling a big roach I caught a "Florida Palm beetle" lol


We lived in FL for several years... She KNOWS very well what P.americana looks like LMAO!  Even if she let me keep them though, I'm trying to stay away from super prolific species ATM, since I don't have much to feed them to right now, (just got some Pystalla today though...), and Periplaneta is pretty prolific.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

Hisserdude said:


> We lived in FL for several years... She KNOWS very well what P.americana looks like LMAO!  Even if she let me keep them though, I'm trying to stay away from super prolific species ATM, since I don't have much to feed them to right now, (just got some Pystalla today though...), and Periplaneta is pretty prolific.


Fine periplaneta australasiae then! 

#PeriplanetaForHisserDude




Now that I know this, I expect a Pystalla thread and updates now, and it has to be the same quality as this one.

Also a quick not on periplaneta, while they maybe prolific in the long run, population growth is slightly slower in start ups because they are slightly cannibalistic.

So do it, pitch to your mom that Periplaneta australasiae is not as prolific and often pushed out by other "pest roaches".

And crap I just realized I've been calling American roaches the wrong thing. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich

Do show the Psytalla!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Tleilaxu said:


> Fine periplaneta australasiae then!
> 
> #PeriplanetaForHisserDude
> 
> View attachment 243389
> 
> 
> Also a quick not on periplaneta, while they maybe prolific in the long run, population growth is slightly slower in start ups because they are slightly cannibalistic.
> 
> So do it, pitch to your mom that Periplaneta australasiae is not as prolific and often pushed out by other "pest roaches".
> 
> And crap I just realized I've been calling American roaches the wrong thing. LOL


They almost look the same lol!  Besides, while I do love how Periplaneta look, I'm just not that interested in keeping them. 

The one exception is P.japonica, they look very sleek and pretty, would consider keeping those one day....



Tleilaxu said:


> Now that I know this, I expect a Pystalla thread and updates now, and it has to be the same quality as this one.





Salmonsaladsandwich said:


> Do show the Psytalla!


Don't worry, I'll definitely make a thread for my Pystalla, both here and on the Allpet Roaches Forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

Heart broken.  How could one so open minded, ruthlessly shut the door on a unique genus of roaches? Especially when they are so easily housed and cared for.

#RoachRacist #GuiltTrip


K I'm done now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

#PeriplantaLivesMatter

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Tleilaxu said:


> Heart broken.  How could one so open minded, ruthlessly shut the door on a unique genus of roaches? Especially when they are so easily housed and cared for.
> 
> #RoachRacist #GuiltTrip
> 
> 
> K I'm done now.


When one has as little space as I do, you learn to get a little picky about the species let into your collection!  Apparently, from what I've read, once they get going, they'll quickly outgrow, say, a gallon sized container, (which is what I'm using for most of my roaches), and I'm really trying to keep species that won't outgrow such enclosures quickly, or at least if I do get such species, I'm trying to get ones that I can sell off easily to cull them off, and there isn't a huge market for Periplaneta. 

Maybe once I move and have more room, I'll consider getting some Periplaneta, but for now, I think I'll pass, (just like I'm passing on keeping most feeder species). 



WeightedAbyss75 said:


> #PeriplantaLivesMatter


Not you too LMAO!


----------



## Hisserdude

Some new roaches from @Lucanus95 

Gyna lurida "Yellow":
Adult female


















Chorisoneura texensis:
Adult male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

I'm sure your assassin's would like them, adults of Platymeris and Pystalla can down adult Hissers.


----------



## Stugy

Look at my signature

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

Stugy said:


> Look at my signature


I love you in a non sexual way.

Monkey see, monkey do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stugy

Tleilaxu said:


> I love you in a non sexual way.
> 
> Monkey see, monkey do.


Lmfao xD


----------



## Hisserdude

Tleilaxu said:


> I'm sure your assassin's would like them, adults of Platymeris and Pystalla can down adult Hissers.


They can also down adult Blaberus, which I have an excess of, I've already got more feeders than I have mouths to feed them to lol, don't need to add a bunch more!  Besides, they aren't fans of really skittish prey, Blaberids are slower moving and thus more attractive to them than fast moving, climbing Blattids like Periplaneta!



Stugy said:


> Look at my signature





Tleilaxu said:


> I love you in a non sexual way.
> 
> Monkey see, monkey do.


OMFG you two!


----------



## Lucanus95

Heck I should send some Periplaneta fuliginosa and australasiae as surprise freebies next time. LOL JK

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Lucanus95 said:


> Heck I should send some Periplaneta fuliginosa and australasiae as surprise freebies next time. LOL JK


OMG that'd be so sneaky lol!  At least send white eyed americana or something!


----------



## Tleilaxu

Lucanus95 said:


> Heck I should send some Periplaneta fuliginosa and australasiae as surprise freebies next time. LOL JK


Oh god please do so, I'd even help foot the bill. Normal americana is a pretty feisty roach once settled, don't discount them.


----------



## Hisserdude

Tleilaxu said:


> Oh god please do so, I'd even help foot the bill. Normal americana is a pretty feisty roach once settled, don't discount them.


OMG no, my mom seriously doesn't want any in the house lol!  And I gotta stay in her good graces what with my 5" Scolopendra longipes escaping it's enclosure and running under the bed right in front of her last month, plus the Latiblattella rehni that escaped the other day, (it was found the next day on my sisters leg...)... Come to think of it I've had a lot of things get out of their enclosures while doing maintenance lately, so the last thing she needs to see is me taking care of Periplaneta and trying desperately to keep them contained while doing so!

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

Hisserdude said:


> OMG no, my mom seriously doesn't want any in the house lol!  And I gotta stay in her good graces what with my 5" Scolopendra longipes escaping it's enclosure and running under the bed right in front of her last month, plus the Latiblattella rehni that escaped the other day, (it was found the next day on my sisters leg...)... Come to think of it I've had a lot of things get out of their enclosures while doing maintenance lately, so the last thing she needs to see is me taking care of Periplaneta and trying desperately to keep them contained while doing so!


I here by solve your containment problem.

https://www.target.com/p/cheddar-cheese-balls-22-oz-market-pantry/-/A-13234606

Enjoy.  

Dude a few escapes is nothing, as a child I dropped a glass jar of 2500 crickets in the kitchen, in front of my mom lol, we were catching crickets for months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Tleilaxu said:


> I here by solve your containment problem.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/cheddar-cheese-balls-22-oz-market-pantry/-/A-13234606
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Dude a few escapes is nothing, as a child I dropped a glass jar of 2500 crickets in the kitchen, in front of my mom lol, we were catching crickets for months.


Thanks for the suggestion lol, but it's not their enclosures that are leading to their escape, most of my roaches have pretty escape proof caging.  It's when I open the cage, and attempt to photograph the more skittish species that all hell breaks loose... And I like photographing my inverts. 

Wow, yeah that kinda puts my measly escapees to shame lol, that sounds catastrophic! How'd she let you keep your collection!?  Then again, crickets are less fear inducing to "normal" people than most roaches...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

She just laughed. LOL I have a cool mom that's for sure. 

As for that cage I regularly leave it open, they can't make it even with that temptation. XD

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Tleilaxu said:


> She just laughed. LOL I have a cool mom that's for sure.
> 
> As for that cage I regularly leave it open, they can't make it even with that temptation. XD


Mine generally doesn't care TOO much about the roaches, but that centipede fiasco really shook her up, she's really afraid of centipedes! 

Huh, weird, wonder why they have such difficulty climbing the sides of that container? Perhaps there is still some oily residue from the cheese puffs? Such oils can be hard to wash off completely, usually requires a LOT of dish soap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

Hisserdude said:


> Mine generally doesn't care TOO much about the roaches, but that centipede fiasco really shook her up, she's really afraid of centipedes!
> 
> Huh, weird, wonder why they have such difficulty climbing the sides of that container? Perhaps there is still some oily residue from the cheese puffs? Such oils can be hard to wash off completely, usually requires a LOT of dish soap.


I'm wondering why as well, especially since cleaning it causes them even more difficulties.


----------



## Hisserdude

Tleilaxu said:


> I'm wondering why as well, especially since cleaning it causes them even more difficulties.


Huh, that's odd... You got one weird, magic container there!


----------



## Vermis

Hisserdude said:


> Gyna lurida "Yellow":


Blimey! How much plutonium did you feed them?



Hisserdude said:


> And I gotta stay in her good graces what with my 5" Scolopendra longipes escaping it's enclosure and running under the bed right in front of her last month


And I used to get in trouble with crickets...



Tleilaxu said:


> I here by solve your containment problem.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/cheddar-cheese-balls-22-oz-market-pantry/-/A-13234606


 I think it's officially turned into a meme.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Vermis said:


> Blimey! How much plutonium did you feed them?


Pretty right?  Just received them the other day from @Lucanus95, you'd have to ask him for the exact measurements of the plutonium...



Vermis said:


> And I used to get in trouble with crickets...


Yeah, she was not too thrilled at all about the centipede getting out, but I think I got off pretty easy.


----------



## Tleilaxu

That cheese balls container also works great at containing centipedes struck with wander lust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Tleilaxu said:


> That cheese balls container also works great at containing centipedes struck with wander lust.


Yeah, nice tall jars like that work great for centipedes, or so I've heard.  Mine didn't get struck with wander lust though, so much as it was startled by me digging it out of it's burrow to take pictures, and every time it was exposed it tried burrowing, so I'd pull it up again, and eventually it just went "screw you" and decided to go UP instead of down... More my fault that it got out than anything else, but I _really_ wanted to get some good pictures of it!  Oh well, lesson learned lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

By the sounds of it, you actually seem to have a very tolerant pede. Working with wild ones in AZ they would try to give you a parting shot if you pestered them too much.

And now I hereby decree that @Hisserdude show off his entire non roach collection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matttoadman

Hmmm, I'm with hisserdude. Down with periplaneta, up with Eublaberus!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Tleilaxu said:


> By the sounds of it, you actually seem to have a very tolerant pede. Working with wild ones in AZ they would try to give you a parting shot if you pestered them too much.
> 
> And now I hereby decree that @Hisserdude show off his entire non roach collection.


Yeah, S.longipes is pretty chill, they spend most of their time underground, and just try to run off when disturbed it seems. I have heard they have a pretty bad bite though, and even when handled gently they often "test" bite you, which doesn't involve venom but I'm sure still hurts! 

Well I have posted pics in various threads here and there of my non roach inverts, here are a few of them for example: Isopod thread, Darkling beetle thread, Jerusalem Cricket thread, Melanolestes thread, etc., My Blog is the best place to stay up to date on my entire collection though, roaches, beetles, isopods, centipedes, etc.


----------



## Hisserdude

Matttoadman said:


> Hmmm, I'm with hisserdude. Down with periplaneta, up with Eublaberus!


I don't have Eublaberus either LOL!  Wouldn't mind having one of the prettier, slower breeding species though, (if there is such a thing), like E.serranus or E.sp. "Ivory".


----------



## Tleilaxu

Matttoadman said:


> Hmmm, I'm with hisserdude. Down with periplaneta, up with Eublaberus!


I shall not stand for this blatant racism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Matttoadman

Hisserdude said:


> I don't have Eublaberus either LOL!  Wouldn't mind having one of the prettier, slower breeding species though, (if there is such a thing), like E.serranus or E.sp. "Ivory".


 I have a colony in a 20 gallon long and they seem to replace themselves. I feed from them a bit but this seems to keep me with about 40ish adults. They bred faster in a smaller container.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stugy

Tleilaxu said:


> I shall not stand for this blatant racism.


God bless America and it's talking roaches  I want to watch that movie so bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tleilaxu

You can buy it on the Google play store.


----------



## Stugy

Tleilaxu said:


> You can buy it on the Google play store.


Yeah but now I have an iPhone but the movie is probably there too. I won't get it at this current time as I'm saving up to get new inverts and equipment.


----------



## Hisserdude

Matttoadman said:


> I have a colony in a 20 gallon long and they seem to replace themselves. I feed from them a bit but this seems to keep me with about 40ish adults. They bred faster in a smaller container.


Good to know, will probably wait until I move to get any, but one day I'll get some, one day...


----------



## lotus

Thanks all for the wonderful reminder of Joe's apartment. I going to be watching it again soon. Roaches are one of my favorite inverts to sit and watch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Latiblattella lucifrons:
Oothecae












Male


















Anallacta methanoides:
Oothecae












Nymphs






























Arenivaga sp. "Dell City":
Male












Compsodes schwarzi:
Hatchling






Polyphaga saussurei:
Hatchlings


















Deropeltis sp. "Jinka":
Nymphs

















 \













Parcoblatta caudelli:
Male












Female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Corydidarum pygmaea:
MORE BABIES!! 












Eurycotis improcera:
Nymphs


















Drymaplaneta semivitta:
Adult female!!! 












Dorylaea orini:
Hatchlings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Just got these Arenivaga floridensis "White" in the mail today from @Lucanus95! 
Nymphs


----------



## Hisserdude

Eurycotis improcera:
Nymphs












Panchlora sp. "White":
Adult males! 


















Panchlora sp. "Costa Rica Yellow":
Adult female
























Drymaplaneta semivitta:
Adult male


















Anallacta methanoides:
Nymphs
























Arenivaga sp. "Algodones Dunes":
Female nymph and adult?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

MORE PICTURES INCOMING!!! 

_Eurycotis improcera_:
Adult female
























_Deropeltis_ sp. "Jinka":
Adult female


















Adult male


















_Eurycotis lixa_:
Nymphs


















_Gyna centurio_:
Nymphs!! 












_Parcoblatta caudelli_:
Hatchlings! 












_Arenivaga floridensis_:
Adult male












_Arenivaga_ sp. "Algodones Dunes":
Adult female (for sure this time)


















_Gyna lurida_:
Adults eating banana






_Ischnoptera deropeltiformis_ "Ruby Red":
Adult female

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## ErinM31

Gorgeous roaches and wonderful photos!  All of your _Panchlora_ are beautiful! Are they all doing well for you? Where do the _Arenivaga_ sp. "Algodones Dunes" come from? I have always liked the round roaches!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> Gorgeous roaches and wonderful photos!  All of your _Panchlora_ are beautiful! Are they all doing well for you? Where do the _Arenivaga_ sp. "Algodones Dunes" come from? I have always liked the round roaches!


Thanks! 

Well the speckled and Costa Rica yellow _Panchlora_ are doing OK, only one of my white females matured in time to mate with the males though, so I'm on pins and needles hoping she'll give me a good sized litter...

The _Arenivaga_ sp. "Algodones Dunes" from from California, in the Algodones dunes, a friend of mine caught two nymphs there and sent them to me, sadly they are both females. Working on getting some more from the same area though!


----------



## Ratmosphere

This is a serious collection of roaches! #dedication

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Ratmosphere said:


> This is a serious collection of roaches! #dedication


I'm up to 42 different species and color morphs so far!


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf

"You're a wizard @Hissterdude." Holy crap, they are so majestic, i never knew such a variety existed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf said:


> "You're a wizard @Hissterdude." Holy crap, they are so majestic, i never knew such a variety existed.


"I'm a what?" 
Indeed, roaches are WAY more diverse in appearance and habits than most people know, they are such an underrated group!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf

Hisserdude said:


> "I'm a what?"


*overused 2015 harry Potter meme.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Hisserdude said:


> Here are some pictures of my roaches!
> 
> Blaberus atropos, (these guys have quite variable pronotum patterns):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byrsotria sp. "Cuba":
> Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chorisoneura texensis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ergaula capucina:
> Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhat freshly molted male


I now need _Blaberus atropos _badly. :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Tenevanica said:


> Except for real isopods?


Not even real isopods compare to the majesty of the roach that mimics their appearance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude

VolkswagenBug said:


> I now need _Blaberus atropos _badly. :wideyed:


They are very nice, very prolific too though, I ended up getting rid of mine, because I had too many of them and both to feed them to. 



VolkswagenBug said:


> Not even real isopods compare to the majesty of the roach that mimics their appearance.


Amen to that!


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Hisserdude said:


> They are very nice, very prolific too though, I ended up getting rid of mine, because I had too many of them and both to feed them to.


I'm alright with that, I don't breed my roaches. I usually just have 1 or 2 of each species in separate cages because of house rules. It lets me get a bunch of different species without spending money on having a colony running. Plus, I don't have any predators to feed excess roaches to except for one vinegaroon, and they aren't exactly voracious.


----------



## Hisserdude

_Anallacta methanoides_:
The nymphs are getting bigger! 













_Dorylaea orini_:
Small nymphs



















_Arenivaga tonkawa_:
Adult male



















_Gyna caffrorum_:
Adult males chowing down on some banana.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Drymaplaneta semivitta_:
Oothecae!!!  It's pretty small though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Hisserdude said:


> _Drymaplaneta semivitta_:
> Oothecae!!!  It's pretty small though...


Will you be selling nymphs when it hatches? I would really like to have this species.


----------



## Hisserdude

VolkswagenBug said:


> Will you be selling nymphs when it hatches? I would really like to have this species.


If they hatch and I end up with enough to sell off, then yes, I will, though I'll likely try trading some off for other roaches before I put any up for sale. We'll see if these ooths are even fertile though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Drymaplaneta semivitta_:
Normal sized ootheca! 







_Panchlora_ sp. "Speckled":
Adult female



















_Panchlora_ sp. "White":
Adult female

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Hisserdude

_Balta vilis_:
Adult



















_Hormetica apolinari_:
NEW to culture!  From @wizentrop 
Medium sized nymph

























_Lanxoblatta rudis_:
NEW to culture! (Also from @wizentrop)
Large nymph



















Adult male

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## WeightedAbyss75

Hisserdude said:


> _Balta vilis_:
> Adult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hormetica apolinari_:
> NEW to culture!  From @wizentrop
> Medium sized nymph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Lanxoblatta rudis_:
> NEW to culture! (Also from @wizentrop)
> Large nymph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult male


I absolutely adore those Lanxoblatta rudis. That splotched color on the nymphs look incredible!  The adults look cool too with the blood red base color. Just to ask, how are those breeding and in what conditions? Super interested, wondering if a beginner like me could dream of succeeding with them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

WeightedAbyss75 said:


> I absolutely adore those Lanxoblatta rudis. That splotched color on the nymphs look incredible!  The adults look cool too with the blood red base color. Just to ask, how are those breeding and in what conditions? Super interested, wondering if a beginner like me could dream of succeeding with them


The nymphs are so cool looking, and blend in VERY well with bark, such incredible little things! 
Unfortunately my camera did distort the color of the adult male a little bit, they are a very dark maroon color in real life, not quite as bright colored as my photos make them out to be. Still very pretty IMO though. 

Well I just received mine today, so they haven't bred for me yet! From what Wizentrop has said about their care though, they are a species for the intermediate keeper. They need lots of vertical smooth bark hides of course, and they only seem to eat fruits in captivity. High humidity and limited ventilation is needed, and the females have a *long* gestation period. The enclosure should also be at least 10 inches tall, and with a good amount of room, since these don't like being crowded. So not CRAZY difficult to keep, but not the easiest roach species either.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf

Man i wish they i could buy some! Most sites dont transfer to my country.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

MatisIsLoveMantisIsLyf said:


> Man i wish they i could buy some! Most sites dont transfer to my country.


Hopefully they'll make it over to your country's hobby one day.


----------



## VolkswagenBug

I like the looks of _Lanxoblatta rudis_, glad that it's in culture!


----------



## Hisserdude

VolkswagenBug said:


> I like the looks of _Lanxoblatta rudis_, glad that it's in culture!


Yeah, me too!!!  Hopefully they'll become established in the US hobby, they are too cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Anallacta methanoides_:
Adult male

























_Drymaplaneta semivitta_:
Adult female laying ootheca







_Panchlora_ sp. "White":
Newborn nymphs! 



















_Ischnoptera deropeltiformis_ "Ruby Red":
Adult male

























_Eurycotis lixa_:
Adult male

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Galapoheros

This may sound corny but I think it is so cool that people find an interest and go with it like this.  I mean in the culture with live in, roaches are bad and scary, then some people get interested in them and the perception turns into thinking almost everybody else is, hate to say it, but ignorant and sort of brainwashed about roaches and about so many other things, worrying about being judged, too bad so many feel that way imo.  I'm not saying I don't have my problems, just sayin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Galapoheros said:


> This may sound corny but I think it is so cool that people find an interest and go with it like this.  I mean in the culture with live in, roaches are bad and scary, then some people get interested in them and the perception turns into thinking almost everybody else is, hate to say it, but ignorant and sort of brainwashed about roaches and about so many other things, worrying about being judged, too bad so many feel that way imo.  I'm not saying I don't have my problems, just sayin!


Not corny at all, and I totally agree!  I'm glad there are so many Blatticulturists nowadays, people who can see past the negative stigma associated with cockroaches as a whole, and appreciate them for what they are; fascinating creatures worthy of our respect.  Same goes for all of the other invertebrate keeping hobbyists too! 

I'm lucky enough to come from a family who loves animals and is very tolerant of my interests, and who don't judge them either! The same can't be said for a lot of people though, so they keep themselves from forming their own opinions, from being themselves, and mold themselves into what they perceive as "acceptable", or "normal" to society.  As long as what you are doing doesn't hurt anyone, and won't really affect people's lives in a very negative way, then I think you should just be free to be yourself, no matter what!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galapoheros

Hisserdude said:


> I'm lucky enough to come from a family who loves animals and is very tolerant of my interests, and who don't judge them either! The same can't be said for a lot of people though, so they keep themselves from forming their own opinions, from being themselves, and mold themselves into what they perceive as "acceptable", or "normal" to society.  As long as what you are doing doesn't hurt anyone, and won't really affect people's lives in a very negative way, then I think you should just be free to be yourself, no matter what!



AAAAAAA ......meeeeeeen.  It's true.  Most people I know that like inverts, snakes, amphibians, fish, things like that.  In general, the people I have known are individuals that do think for themselves and know who they are.  They have been, in general, less wishy-washy.  My parents have always been scared of all I was interested in but they let me keep those things anyway, they thought I'd grow out of it.  My mom would even help me catch snakes in the house when they got out, strange for a clean freak but she also knew she didn't want to step on it in the middle of the night.  Well, it's been several decades since then.  My dad is 81 and I was in his house recently.  There was a little moth flying around in the kitchen.  He looked at it and watched it for several seconds, then looked at me and as if shocked said, "There's a moth in here!"  Haha, that was so weird to me, it was just a moth, seemed so separated from nature.  I guess that's why they don't visit 'my' house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Galapoheros said:


> AAAAAAA ......meeeeeeen.  It's true.  Most people I know that like inverts, snakes, amphibians, fish, things like that.  In general, the people I have known are individuals that do think for themselves and know who they are.  They have been, in general, less wishy-washy.  My parents have always been scared of all I was interested in but they let me keep those things anyway, they thought I'd grow out of it.  My mom would even help me catch snakes in the house when they got out, strange for a clean freak but she also knew she didn't want to step on it in the middle of the night.  Well, it's been several decades since then.  My dad is 81 and I was in his house recently.  There was a little moth flying around in the kitchen.  He looked at it and watched it for several seconds, then looked at me and as if shocked said, "There's a moth in here!"  Haha, that was so weird to me, it was just a moth, seemed so separated from nature.  I guess that's why they don't visit 'my' house.


My mom is scared of some invertebrates for sure, (like my centipedes), but she still lets me keep just about anything, and is very supportive of me! (She draws the line at scorpions though, since one dropped down on her from the ceiling when she was in the shower and stung her...). 

Haha that's odd, moths are fairly common indoor visitors here where I live, would never really be "surprised" to see one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Anallacta methanoides_:
Mating pair












Female laying ootheca













_Lanxoblatta rudis_:
Adult female

















Adult male












Freshly molted adult male












Subadult female nymph












_Corydiarum pygmaea_:
Adult females and nymphs






















_Gyna centurio_:
Adult female












_Drymaplaneta semivitta_:
Oothecae hatching












1st instar nymph

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Hisserdude

_Arenivaga floridensis_ "White":
Adult female






















_Paranauphoeta discoidalis_:
Adults






















_Eurycotis improcera_:
Hatchlings!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## ErinM31

Hisserdude said:


> _Arenivaga floridensis_ "White":
> Adult female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Paranauphoeta discoidalis_:
> Adults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Eurycotis improcera_:
> Hatchlings!


I LOVE those _Arenivaga floridensis _“White”!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> I LOVE those _Arenivaga floridensis _“White”!


Me too, they are the prettiest US native roaches in my collection IMO!  Really hoping I'll see some babies in the enclosure soon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Hisserdude said:


> Me too, they are the prettiest US native roaches in my collection IMO!  Really hoping I'll see some babies in the enclosure soon!


I love white cockroaches a lot, so I definitely need some of those. Your _Lanxoblatta rudis _are also really pretty, never seen those before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

VolkswagenBug said:


> I love white cockroaches a lot, so I definitely need some of those. Your _Lanxoblatta rudis _are also really pretty, never seen those before.


Hopefully the _Arenivaga floridensis_ "White" will become more common in the hobby, though it may take a couple years, they are slow growers and not very prolific.

The _Lanxoblatta_ are pretty new to the US hobby, so they aren't very well known yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Hisserdude said:


> Hopefully the _Arenivaga floridensis_ "White" will become more common in the hobby, though it may take a couple years, they are slow growers and not very prolific.
> 
> The _Lanxoblatta_ are pretty new to the US hobby, so they aren't very well known yet.


I can't wait until they're more widespread! It's always hard to wait for cool arthropods to become available in the US when Europeans have them or when they were only recently introduced.


----------



## Hisserdude

VolkswagenBug said:


> I can't wait until they're more widespread! It's always hard to wait for cool arthropods to become available in the US when Europeans have them or when they were only recently introduced.


It is hard, but in the case of _A.floridensis_ and the _Lanxoblatta_, we actually beat Europe to the punch!  _A.floridensis_ is native to Florida, and is only being cultured in the US, and the _Lanxoblatta_ came from @wizentrop, who lives in Canada, and apparently no one in Europe has bought them yet.

The _Lanxoblatta_ at least will probably be more readily available later this year, (especially from Wizentrop himself), the _Arenivaga_ will take some time though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Lanxoblatta rudis_:
Adult female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pirminiamac

Wow! I had no idea there was so much choice in size, pattern and colours of roaches! Why am I just keeping 1type!? Thanks for posting this is a brilliant reference for people to use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

pirminiamac said:


> Wow! I had no idea there was so much choice in size, pattern and colours of roaches! Why am I just keeping 1type!? Thanks for posting this is a brilliant reference for people to use


Haha yeah, roaches are an extremely diverse group, there are well over 100 species being cultured now, and the number gets higher every year!  A lot of people only know of the feeder species and Madagascan hissers, little do they know there are a LOT more species available.


----------



## pirminiamac

Hisserdude said:


> Haha yeah, roaches are an extremely diverse group, there are well over 100 species being cultured now, and the number gets higher every year!  A lot of people only know of the feeder species and Madagascan hissers, little do they know there are a LOT more species available.


I'm in the UK and that seems to be the case. I've seen B Lateralis (red runners), B Dubia and very rarely P Nivea (banana roaches) I'm defo going to try and find some of the others you have posted here, I've heard a lot of conflicting information in regards to shipping from the US? It seems like a hassle


----------



## Hisserdude

pirminiamac said:


> I'm in the UK and that seems to be the case. I've seen B Lateralis (red runners), B Dubia and very rarely P Nivea (banana roaches) I'm defo going to try and find some of the others you have posted here, I've heard a lot of conflicting information in regards to shipping from the US? It seems like a hassle


Actually, Europe has the highest diversity of roach species in culture, since you guys can import from wherever you want without permits. This site in particular seems like a good source for a wide variety of species. Zoo Centre is based in the UK, and also has a decent variety of roaches too.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## VolkswagenBug

Bugzuk has a great variety of other stuff, from what I've seen. I don't know about roaches, though.


----------



## Hisserdude

VolkswagenBug said:


> Bugzuk has a great variety of other stuff, from what I've seen. I don't know about roaches, though.


Roach-wise, they have a decent variety.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pirminiamac

Thanks! I mostly buy from local breeders and nobody seems to carry roaches other than for feeders. im going to make some orders online soon!


----------



## Connectimyrmex

This journal is awesome!
I didn't know that Corididarum nymphs looked just like the adult females!
Are Corididarium & Lanxoblatta roaches subterranean species? (Like dubias & Gyna) I've never really figured that out.


----------



## Hisserdude

pirminiamac said:


> Thanks! I mostly buy from local breeders and nobody seems to carry roaches other than for feeders. im going to make some orders online soon!


No problem, hope you can get some cool pet roaches soon! 



Connectimyrmex said:


> This journal is awesome!
> I didn't know that Corididarum nymphs looked just like the adult females!
> Are Corididarium & Lanxoblatta roaches subterranean species? (Like dubias & Gyna) I've never really figured that out.


Thanks! 
_Corydidarum_ don't burrow, but they do seem to like boring into rotten logs. _Lanxoblatta_ can only survive on vertically placed, smooth bark, they never touch substrate if they can help it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Connectimyrmex

Thanks!
Lanxoblatta kind of seems like my type of insect... 
Let me know if you ever have any extra nymphs, I'd love to buy one or trade for one


----------



## Hisserdude

Connectimyrmex said:


> Thanks!
> Lanxoblatta kind of seems like my type of insect...
> Let me know if you ever have any extra nymphs, I'd love to buy one or trade for one


_Lanxoblatta_ are certainly unique, hopefully mine will breed for me. My adult female should have given birth by now, but hasn't, and I'm not sure why...
Will let you know if/when I have excess nymphs available!


----------



## Connectimyrmex

Thanks


----------



## Hisserdude

_Simandoa conserfarium_:
Nymphs

























_Anallacta methanoides_:
Hatchling nymph! 













_Lanxoblatta rudis_:
Nymphs



















_Hormetica apolinari_:
Female nymph



















_Arenivaga_ sp. "Algodones Dunes":
Adult female













_Compsodes schwarzi_:
Adult female



















_Dorylaea orini_:
Nymphs













_Ischnoptera deropeltiformis_ "Ruby Red":
Hatchling nymphs! 



















_Deropeltis_ sp. "Jinka":
Adult male



















_Eurycotis lixa_:
Hatchling nymphs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics

Never seen such an extensive cockroach collection. I think that the Therea olegrandjeani and Paranauphoeta discoidalis are pretty cool looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Mvtt70 said:


> Never seen such an extensive cockroach collection. I think that the Therea olegrandjeani and Paranauphoeta discoidalis are pretty cool looking.


Yeah, it's a bit of an obsession at this point lol!  _T.olegrandjeani_ and _P.discoidalis_ are definitely some of the most attractive species in my collection for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Panchlora_ sp. "White":
Old adult male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

As some of you may know, I'm back in the hobby and keeping roaches again, so time to revitalize this thread with pics of my two new species! 

_Gyna capucina_, the pink roach, a holy grail of Blatticulture:
Nymphs

















Adult males

















And a (particularly dark) adult female

















_Bantua_ sp. "Namibia", a new Perisphaerinae species to culture, mine is one of a handful of colonies in the world, hopefully they'll be well established in the hobby in time! 

Nymphs (which have a waxy coating to them, like BDFBs)












Adult males






















Recently matured adult females

















Well fed, gravid, THICC female






















Hopefully Spring will bring several new interesting species to my collection, we'll see!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## schmiggle

I hate that the like symbol now looks like the one on FB, but--

Gorgeous pictures and species! Glad to see everything seems to be doing well. Gyna capucina are so pretty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hisserdude

schmiggle said:


> I hate that the like symbol now looks like the one on FB, but--
> 
> Gorgeous pictures and species! Glad to see everything seems to be doing well. Gyna capucina are so pretty.


I hate everything about the new format, loads poorly on my tablet, everything looks so crowded... :/

Thanks, both species are doing well for me, the Gyna are very pretty indeed, so glad to be working with them!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hisserdude

Hisserdude said:


>


Dear God what is this abomination....


----------



## Hisserdude

_Bantua_ sp. "Namibia":
Male













Female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Gyna capucina_:
Male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Gyna capucina_
Adult female


----------



## Hisserdude

_Bantua_ sp. "Namibia"
Nymph












Adult female







Adult female with adult males

















Adult males

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hisserdude

Couple more _Bantua_ sp. "Namibia" L1 pics, had a couple more litters born recently!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanisher

Hisserdude said:


> Thanks!  Oh believe me, I usually take a _lot _of photos before I get any good ones, many times it seems like they'll stay still and right when I click the button BAM, they take off. It's all about luck with the skittish species, you just gotta wait them out. Eventually they'll stop moving, you just gotta be patient.


Great roahes! I love them, so beutiful insects. I am very allergic to many roaches so i just keep red runners as feeders, but there are many i could consider keep like pets. I love Panchlora nivea because they smalls like fruits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Vanisher said:


> Great roahes! I love them, so beutiful insects. I am very allergic to many roaches so i just keep red runners as feeders, but there are many i could consider keep like pets. I love Panchlora nivea because they smalls like fruits


Thanks!  I'm allergic to roaches as well, the larger species are really the only ones that give me any reaction though, so if you stick to medium/small roach species, especially ones that are slow breeding and not very prolific, you should get little to no allergic reactions from keeping them.  _Panchlora_ are very nice, a beautiful genus for sure!


----------



## davehuth

I've been really enjoying following the success you've been having with your _Bantua_ colony. These sausage-looking critters should be more popular in the hobby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

davehuth said:


> I've been really enjoying following the success you've been having with your _Bantua_ colony. These sausage-looking critters should be more popular in the hobby!


Thanks!  I agree, hopefully they will become more well established here, there seems to be a decent amount of interest in them among US enthusiasts so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Gyna capucina_:
Female

















_Hormetica strumosa_ (ex apolinari):
Nymph

















_Princisia vanwaerbeki_ (99% positive these are *pure*, which would make them quite rare, but will know for sure once they all mature):
Subadult female

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Wow, beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

MrGhostMantis said:


> Wow, beautiful!


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

New addition_, Lucihormetica grossei_ (Mega glowspot roach) 
Nymphs:

Reactions: Like 1 | Wow 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

I completely forgot about this thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

MrGhostMantis said:


> I completely forgot about this thread!


Well here are some more pics to add! 

_Princisia vanwaerbeki_ "Big":
Adult female, looking like I may have finally got a pure bred strain!



















_Hormetica strumosa_:
Adult females, this species is super variable in pronotum and tegmina patterning!



















Pair, male on top, female below







Adult male

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Hisserdude

_Gyna capucina_:
Adult male



















Adult female

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Hisserdude

_Pseudoglomeris_ cf. _magnifica_ "Gold - China". Very similar to the green Vietnamese _Pseudoglomeris magnifica_, but noticeably smaller and with several little differences that could make this an undescribed subspecies or something... 

Adult females:













_Hemithyrsocera palliata_. Got a nice group of this species for use as feeders, but dang are they pretty!  Nymphs have variable coloration that changes from instar to instar, and adults are quite pretty too! 

Nymph:








Adult:















_Asiablatta kyotensis_. Neat little species, looking forward to working with them and hopefully keeping them established in US Blatticulture! 

Adult female:









Nymphs:

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Panesthia angustipennis cognata_ "Cambodia". Got ten of these beauties to work with, hopefully I can get a colony established! 

Nymphs:











































Adult male:













Adult female:


----------



## Hisserdude

_Ancaudellia hamifera_. A neat Panesthiinae species that's been in the US once or twice before, they never seem to stick around long though. Hopefully I'll have decent luck with mine! 

Adult female:









Nymph:









_Salganea taiwanensis_. A small Panesthiinae species, but a nice reddish color as adults. Hopefully my small group does well for me! 

Adults:









Nymphs:







_Nocticola_ sp. "Malaysia". This is currently the smallest roach species in culture, with adults maxing out at around 4 mm. They can be quite prolific, and females pump out oothecae like crazy, (though they only contain around three eggs each). 

Here are some pictures of adult females:







Here's one carrying an ootheca:







Close up of an ootheca:



And some first instars!


----------



## Hisserdude

_Elliptorhina davidi_. Got a trio of nymphs from Brandon Maines at Magnificent Beasts of this finicky but beautiful hisser species!  Nymphs have a very fiery coloration, I love it! 
Unfortunately one of the two females died randomly as a subadult, random nymph die offs are unfortunately quite commonly reported in this species, and these die offs are why they've remained so rare in culture for years. However, my remaining pair has matured, and I'm looking forward to hopefully breeding this species myself! 

Nymphs:























































Adult male:



















Adult female:


----------



## Hisserdude

_Deropeltis_ sp. "Masai Mara". I've got a sexed pair of these beauties, fingers crossed they breed well for me!  

Subadult pair:











































Adult Female:













Adult Male:













_Lucihormetica grossei_. Mine have started maturing, here are some pictures of the fresh adults.

Male:





































Female:


----------



## Hisserdude

_Hemithyrsocera vittata_. I got a small starter culture of these beauties a few months ago, hopefully I can breed them successfully! 

Nymphs:

















Adult female:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Macropanesthia rhinoceros. *Way* overdue on showing these off here, but thanks so much to Peter Clausen at Bugsincyberspace for sending me a pair of this amazing, giant, iconic Blattodean!!!  

L4 nymph:



















L5 nymph, teneral:







L5 nymph, fully darkened:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## schmiggle

Very, very nice! Do you know why adults of _Panesthia angustipennis _don't have the orange spot in adulthood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoachCoach

Hisserdude said:


> Macropanesthia rhinoceros. *Way* overdue on showing these off here, but thanks so much to Peter Clausen at Bugsincyberspace for sending me a pair of this amazing, giant, iconic Blattodean!!!
> 
> L4 nymph:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L5 nymph, teneral:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L5 nymph, fully darkened:


Man, I hope you jump on the train to breed yours. Once my stocks pop in 25 years I'll be able to grab a pair at the current price. PC knows his stuff. Glad you are getting some purebois. Don't think for a second we aren't going to ask you weekly for better pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

schmiggle said:


> Very, very nice! Do you know why adults of _Panesthia angustipennis _don't have the orange spot in adulthood?


Nope, that's just one of life's great mysteries lol. Kind of like how _Paranauphoeta_ nymphs have an orange spot on their back, but adults don't... But at least adult _Paranauphoeta_ are mimics of adult assassin bugs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

RoachCoach said:


> Man, I hope you jump on the train to breed yours. Once my stocks pop in 25 years I'll be able to grab a pair at the current price. PC knows his stuff. Glad you are getting some purebois. Don't think for a second we aren't going to ask you weekly for better pics.


But of course, even though this pair was unsexed I'm definitely keeping them with the intention of breeding them, even if I end up needing to get one or two more to do that, (I can confirm one of them is female, waiting on the other nymph to molt to L5 for me to confirm it's sex). I don't do "trophy pets", at least not when it comes to roaches, I'm all about perpetuating them in the hobby via breeding.


----------



## schmiggle

Hisserdude said:


> Nope, that's just one of life's great mysteries lol. Kind of like how _Paranauphoeta_ nymphs have an orange spot on their back, but adults don't... But at least adult _Paranauphoeta_ are mimics of adult assassin bugs.


I'm betting the nymphs mimic something else. Possibly juvenile assassin bugs?


----------



## Hisserdude

schmiggle said:


> I'm betting the nymphs mimic something else. Possibly juvenile assassin bugs?


Probably, and it would appear that _Panesthia_ nymphs attempt to mimic the same model... There's *something* poisonous or with a nasty bite widespread across Asia that has an orange spot on it's back that these roach genera are mimicking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle

Might also be infra-red or UV imitation that only shows up to us as an orange spot, even if the orange spot's not present on the model.

Also, might the nymphs be toxic but the adults not? I know efts of eastern newts are much more brightly colored than the adults and much more toxic, though of course the big difference is that efts and adults basically don't overlap in terms of microhabitat (efts are terrestrial, adults are aquatic).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoachCoach

Hisserdude said:


> I can confirm one of them is female


*heavy breathing intensifies*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hisserdude

schmiggle said:


> Might also be infra-red or UV imitation that only shows up to us as an orange spot, even if the orange spot's not present on the model.
> 
> Also, might the nymphs be toxic but the adults not? I know efts of eastern newts are much more brightly colored than the adults and much more toxic, though of course the big difference is that efts and adults basically don't overlap in terms of microhabitat (efts are terrestrial, adults are aquatic).


Yeah, could be! 

I don't think so, at least with _Paranauphoeta_ I know people who have used them as feeders for their geckos and stuff with no issues, they seem to be perfectly edible. I'd assume the same would be true for _Panesthia_, but since those are so slow growing and breeding I don't think anyone's tried using them as feeders before.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## schmiggle

Hisserdude said:


> Yeah, could be!
> 
> I don't think so, at least with _Paranauphoeta_ I know people who have used them as feeders for their geckos and stuff with no issues, they seem to be perfectly edible. I'd assume the same would be true for _Panesthia_, but since those are so slow growing and breeding I don't think anyone's tried using them as feeders before.


Actually, I have a guess--what about fireflies? They're toxic, and many have a red spot on the back and are otherwise black. They're also very numerous in Southeast Asia. See, for example: 




__
		https://flic.kr/p/7V2XDL

Lemme know if I'm polluting your thread or whatever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGhostMantis

schmiggle said:


> Actually, I have a guess--what about fireflies? They're toxic, and many have a red spot on the back and are otherwise black. They're also very numerous in Southeast Asia. See, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/7V2XDL
> 
> Lemme know if I'm polluting your thread or whatever.


Sheesh, had to avert my eyes from that. Why a picture during such a private moment!? So many peeping toms in the insect world.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hisserdude

schmiggle said:


> Actually, I have a guess--what about fireflies? They're toxic, and many have a red spot on the back and are otherwise black. They're also very numerous in Southeast Asia. See, for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/7V2XDL
> 
> Lemme know if I'm polluting your thread or whatever.


Could be, though Paranauphoeta spend most of their time under bark, and Panesthia nymphs deep in rotten logs, so I'd expect the thing they mimic would also be found in those same habitats... Which still makes me think they must be mimicking assassin bug nymphs or something.


----------



## ErinM31

Gorgeous photos as always and congrats on all of the amazing new (to me at least) species! =D

How are the_ Pseudoglomeris _cf _magnifica _“China Gold” doing? Would you recommend the genus or species in particular? I’m considering getting some of the green ones but wondered why I’d not seen them in the hobby more. _P. magnifica _sound more demanding than typical (and thank you for posting the great care guides on your blog!) but not so difficult as those beautiful white roaches we tried several years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts

If you look at this blog post of his you can see what happened with the _P. _cf. _magnifica_ "Gold". Unfortunately it doesn't seem like they will last all that much longer here in the US.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Hisserdude

ErinM31 said:


> Gorgeous photos as always and congrats on all of the amazing new (to me at least) species! =D
> 
> How are the_ Pseudoglomeris _cf _magnifica _“China Gold” doing? Would you recommend the genus or species in particular? I’m considering getting some of the green ones but wondered why I’d not seen them in the hobby more. _P. magnifica _sound more demanding than typical (and thank you for posting the great care guides on your blog!) but not so difficult as those beautiful white roaches we tried several years ago.


Unfortunately like @Arthroverts said, it seems the Chinese golds will die out here in the US, seems like there are likely some odd seasonal cues needed to breed these that we aren't yet aware of... The Vietnam green stock is exceedingly easy for a Perisphaerinae though, pretty dang hardy and much better established in the worldwide hobby.  They just need a TON of ventilation to breed at a decent rate, something most Perisphaerinae share in common. People also probably tend to oversell from their cultures as soon as they start breeding, which can cripple colonies in the long run, that plus the demand and supply are why they are still so expensive here, (whereas in Europe you can get starter cultures for like 40 euros...).

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Balta notulata_
Nymph:







Adult:

























_Perisphaerus pygmaeus_:































Princisia vanwaerebeki "Big" (hopefully pure stock)
Adult females:































L1 nymphs:







Salganea taiwanensis taiwanensis
Adults and subadult nymph:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Hemithyrsocera palliata (I have TONS of these BTW, in case anyone is interested in this species):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Howlinwolf89

Hisserdude said:


> Parcoblatta americana:
> Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patcoblatta bolliana:
> Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parcoblatta uhleriana:
> Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parcoblatta virginica:
> Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parcoblatta unknown fulvescens like caudelli:
> Male


They love to eat Bedbugs

Reactions: Thinking 1


----------



## schmiggle

Hisserdude said:


> hopefully pure stock


What're you, a fascist?

Great pictures as always--keep up the good work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward

I'm sure you're asked this all the time, but what do your current enclosures look like (either in general or for a random given species). Do you have general guidelines you follow for keeping more obscure species? Love your photos and collection, thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31

Arthroverts said:


> If you look at this blog post of his you can see what happened with the _P. _cf. _magnifica_ "Gold". Unfortunately it doesn't seem like they will last all that much longer here in the US.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts





Hisserdude said:


> Unfortunately like @Arthroverts said, it seems the Chinese golds will die out here in the US, seems like there are likely some odd seasonal cues needed to breed these that we aren't yet aware of... The Vietnam green stock is exceedingly easy for a Perisphaerinae though, pretty dang hardy and much better established in the worldwide hobby.  They just need a TON of ventilation to breed at a decent rate, something most Perisphaerinae share in common. People also probably tend to oversell from their cultures as soon as they start breeding, which can cripple colonies in the long run, that plus the demand and supply are why they are still so expensive here, (whereas in Europe you can get starter cultures for like 40 euros...).


Thank you both for the info and sorry that the _P. _cf _magnifica _“Gold” did not do well! It can be quite frustrating and perplexing trying to find what conditions will bring about each stage to successfully produce offspring. I’ve had millipede species which were keen enough to mate but never laid eggs so far as I ever found and one that did seemed to require debris from particular trees! Those Vietnamese green metallic roaches are gorgeous too — I shall definitely have to get some when I have more space and funds…

In the nearer future, I need to collect and start a colony of the local _Arenivaga _roaches before all my forest is replaced with hideous subdivisions.  We had both tried keeping them several years ago but I think the difficulty was ventilation? I know I kept mine in a plastic shoebox style container and would now try an Exo Terra box.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErinM31

@Hisserdude gorgeous photos as always!     And I see you’re keeping hissers again; I have always enjoyed mine.

Those _Hemithyrsocera palliata _are really pretty! It sounds like it could be difficult to prevent escapes though if the nymphs too can climb and they tend to congregate around the lid (from what I read in your blog). I’ve had young hissers escape but at least most seem content to hide in and under wood pieces with the rest of the colony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Howlinwolf89 said:


> They love to eat Bedbugs


You'd be hard pressed to find _Parcoblatta_ living indoors for longer than a week, let alone eating bed bugs lol...



schmiggle said:


> What're you, a fascist?
> 
> Great pictures as always--keep up the good work


LOL when it comes to hissers I guess you could call me a purist.  Sadly, pure _Princisia_ are on the cusp of dying out completely in the US thanks to being outcompeted by their hybrid cousins, which are rarely as unique looking as the pure stocks.  

Thanks, appreciate it! 



ErinM31 said:


> Thank you both for the info and sorry that the _P. _cf _magnifica _“Gold” did not do well! It can be quite frustrating and perplexing trying to find what conditions will bring about each stage to successfully produce offspring. I’ve had millipede species which were keen enough to mate but never laid eggs so far as I ever found and one that did seemed to require debris from particular trees! Those Vietnamese green metallic roaches are gorgeous too — I shall definitely have to get some when I have more space and funds…
> 
> In the nearer future, I need to collect and start a colony of the local _Arenivaga _roaches before all my forest is replaced with hideous subdivisions.  We had both tried keeping them several years ago but I think the difficulty was ventilation? I know I kept mine in a plastic shoebox style container and would now try an Exo Terra box.


Yeah, it's unfortunate, but I'm sure someone will bring the golds into the US again sooner or later, just need to figure out how exactly to culture them. The Vietnam greens are great though and relatively easy to culture IMO, so definitely a good choice for the roach enthusiast. 

Oh that sucks, sorry to hear about the deforestation.  The _Arenivaga bolliana_ I got from you bred great for me, and my buddy is still maintaining that culture all these years later. They just need tons of ventilation to avoid fungal infections, yeah. 



ErinM31 said:


> @Hisserdude gorgeous photos as always!     And I see your keeping hissers again; I have always enjoyed mine.
> 
> Those _Hemithyrsocera palliata _are really pretty! It sounds like it could be difficult to prevent escapes though if the nymphs too can climb and they tend to congregate around the lid (from what I read in your blog). I’ve had young hissers escape but at least most seem content to hide in and under wood pieces with the rest of the colony.


Thanks!  And yup, I'm back to keeping hissers, so far just pure (or hopefully pure) stock of rarer, less prolific species. Very enjoyable for sure!

Yeah, they are beautiful, kind of a pain to contain though for sure, always have to bang on the lid a bunch before opening their enclosure to feed them, (right now they're in a gallon jar). I also have a feeding port plugged with sponge for feeding as well, this works great for Ectobiids usually, though this species in particular will congregate around said sponge... Still, they are beautiful and would work great as feeders for mantids and other arboreal predators IMO!


----------



## Hisserdude

Edward said:


> I'm sure you're asked this all the time, but what do your current enclosures look like (either in general or for a random given species). Do you have general guidelines you follow for keeping more obscure species? Love your photos and collection, thanks for sharing!


Not very pretty LOL, just bins with lots of small holes poked in them with a soldering iron. For substrate I use coco fiber for almost every roach species I've ever kept, and hides consist of bark, leaf litter, eggcrates, paper towel hides and sometimes just the substrate itself, all depends on the species' preferences, as not all roaches will accept the same types of hides. Hard to have general guidelines when it comes to obscure species in general, more like I have general guidelines for each family or subfamily of cockroach, because they all vary so much in care. 

For example, take the subfamily Corydiidae. Corydiids are usually burrowers and enjoy access to both bone dry and humid substrate, the exact ratio of each depends on the species and will be learned over time by seeing where they hang out the most. They also generally either appreciate or absolutely need leaf litter in their diet, but also need protein based foods to grow fast. This group is the one I rarely offer fruits or veggies to as they are just barely nibbled on compared to leaf litter or protein based foods. They seem to do best when well ventilated, and some species need a TON of ventilation to avoid fungal infections.

I use guidelines like that for specific subfamilies that we've learned from keeping more commonly bred species, and then apply them to new or obscure members of the same family, with adjustments being made as I observe how the roaches react to their environment and see what they prefer. Sometimes roaches will die during this trial and error, but in the long run it's worth it to figure out proper husbandry and then get them established in the hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

My _Lucihormetica grossei_ (Mega Glowspots) and _Ancaudellia hamifera_ have both bred for me! 

_Lucihormetica_ babies:

























_Ancaudellia_ babies:

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Stardust1986

Hisserdude said:


> Polyphaga saussurei:
> Nymph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pycnoscelus surinamensis:


Roaches can be cute, I am partial to the madagascar hissing cockroaches, I had one as a pet, I named him Clark, referencing Willard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Stardust1986 said:


> Roaches can be cute, I am partial to the madagascar hissing cockroaches, I had one as a pet, I named him Clark, referencing Willard


Indeed! I started with hissers too, (hence my username), but couldn't stop from branching out once I realized just how much variety there was in the roach hobby!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fishyfriends876

So many roaches...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

fishyfriends876 said:


> So many roaches...


They are my favorite inverts lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Arenivaga bolliana_ "Del Rio, TX" (Dark Form)
Adult male:

























Adult female:














_Arenivaga floridensis_ "Lake Placid, FL" (White Form)
Adult male:

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Princisia vanwaerebeki_ "Big/Black"

Not sure if I ever posted pictures of my first adult male, who matured late last year... Weird. Well this was the one adult male in my group of five, good pronotum structure, large size, and very thin but noticeable yellow abdominal margins:









And now most of the nymphs born earlier this year have now matured. I will say that while getting females to give birth can be a pain, the survival rates for my nymphs has been super high, so not as finicky as I thought. HOWEVER I am doubtful of their purity, since while most of the adults have a good amount of abdominal markings or at least very faint ones, there are a decent amount of adults popping up that are completely black, even without the red spots on the thoracic pads. So that has me sincerely doubting the purity of this strain, I mean coloration in hissers can be variable, and it's possible whoever owned this stock just never culled out darker adults and maybe even accidentally bred FOR it, but that's kind of a stretch for sure. However, the one sliver of hope I have in this stock being pure is that ALL the males that have popped up have _Princisia_ pronotum structure, with the anterior notch being quite dramatic in larger males, and shallow but still noticeable in the minor males, (a lot of them ended up being minors too, and even the large ones came out rather small as a result of pretty severe crowding, an issue I have now corrected thankfully).

Here's a look at some of the new males and their pronotum structure, coloration is variable but the morphology looks more pure than the commonly traded, for sure hybrid stocks.

























As you can see, even on the minor males the pronotum notch definitely present, just shallow and similar to those of the "Tiger" hissers (which are likely another form of _vanwaerebeki _themselves, but I digress). The fifth male pictured here is one of the most extreme examples of a super shallow anterior notch I've seen in my culture. So I'm thinking the morphology seems pretty pure, but the coloration, not so much... Not sure which is most important, personally I think morphology, but time will tell I suppose, waiting on opinions from experienced Blatticulturists I've sent these to before saying for sure whether they are pure or not.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Phortioeca_ sp. "Ecuador" (Spotted Bark Roach)
Finally got the chance to work with this species myself, I just received 8 small nymphs!  Hopefully they do well for me, here are some pics of the nymphs:































_Plectoptera poeyi_ (Florida Beetle Mimic Roach):
A very rarely found species from Florida, that actually mimics beetles! Fingers crossed this *adorable* species does well for me, I received one adult male and two adult females, and both of the females have already laid ooths!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hisserdude

_Panchlora_ sp. "Guadeloupe":
New banana roach species for the US hobby, adults of this species are a pale green, and very broad and flat, kind of like if a _Panchlora_ sp. "Giant" got run over by a truck.  Really hoping to get these breeding well for me, apparently they are as easy to breed as any of the other _Panchlora_ spp., so fingers crossed! Some pics of my nymphs:











_Panesthia angustipennis cognata_ "Cambodia":
Found about a dozen babies in the enclosure the other day, after a gestation period of approximately 6 months.  I've officially bred all three Panesthiinae species in my collection, yay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Panchlora_ sp. "Guadeloupe", which have been dubbed as "Ripe Banana Roaches". Females are a solid silvery green, whereas males are green-yellow with two rusty red lines going down the upper half of their wings. Hoping they'll breed well so we can get them established in the US hobby! 

Here are some pictures, first of a male:









And now here is a female:


----------



## Hisserdude

Also, got some better pictures of a couple adult female _Arenivaga bolliana_ "Del Rio" (Dark Form). The females of this strain have red coloration on their abdomens, something females of the normal color form seem to lack.


----------



## Hisserdude

Aaaannd... I've got _Plectoptera poeyi_ hatchlings!  Actually found my first hatchlings a couple weeks ago, this species is a challenging one to breed, but worth it IMO, one of the most unique Ectobiids that can be found in the US! The hatchlings are SO small, about a mm long, and with very little mass to them. This one's a second instar I believe... so about 2 mms long.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Hisserdude

Lastly for tonight's round of overdue updates, a few of my male_ Gyna bisannulata_ nymphs have matured now, and man this species does not disaspoint! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Here are some pics of one of the handsome devils:











Fingers crossed my females mature soon!!!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_*Chorisoneura parishi *_*(Parish's Thin-nerved Roach)*

Now, while these may LOOK like tiny, brown, unassuming roaches... Well, I mean, I guess they kinda are lol.  BUT true roach enthusiasts will know that this species is rather uncommonly sighted, let alone kept in captivity, and is adventive in southern FL but has yet to spread to any other states. These are CB adults, I believe F1, maybe F2. Got them in a trade from Roachcrossing, and may actually be only one of two people currently keeping this species. I love the variability in color, the females are typically darker than the males, but there are lighter and darker individuals of both sexes.

This species seems to prefer low humidity, and good airflow, with leaf litter being a favored hide choice. Just like _C.texensis, C.parishi_ love gluing their oothecae onto plastic, and one of these females actually laid her ooth on the lid of their shipping deli cup... Which I've just had to toss into their enclosure, because I can not scrape it off the lid without risk of smashing it.  They've been super prolific for me so far, with the nymphs having a pretty high survival rate, much much easier than _C.texensis_. 

Adult males:






















Adult female:

















_*Anallacta methanoides*_* (Mauritian Zebra-Faced Roach)*

Got this species again, hopefully they'll do as well as they did for me last time! 

Nymph:












Adult female:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

*Phortioeca sp. "Ecuador" *

All but one of my nymphs have matured, and most are females!  Fingers crossed for some offspring later next year!

Large nymphs:

















Slightly teneral adults (the tips of their wings darkened up a little bit a few hours later but honestly they look much the same otherwise):
































*Gyna bisannulata (Patchwork Roach)*

I've had several females mature, along with plenty more males, fingers crossed I get some offspring soon!  Here are some pictures of a mating pair:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

*Salganea taiwanensis taiwanensis*

Some more recent pics of the colony, which is still small, but steadily growing:
































*Salganea raggei*

Thanks to @Ty Randall for sending me a group of nymphs of this species!  Looking forward to breeding them, I got to see Ty's culture last year before sending them off to him, so I do have pics of an adult and a large nymph to share as well taken from last year:

My new nymphs:

















Adult from 2020:

















Large nymph from 2020:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hisserdude

_*Perisphaerus punctatus*_* "Macao" (Punctate Roly-poly Roach)*

We finally have more than one _Perisphaerus_ in the US hobby, these ones entered culture thanks to @Martin, who has been breeding these cuties for a while now.  They are quite similar to _Perisphaerus pygmaeus_, but with some key differences. Namely, both sexes of _punctatus_ are broader in morphology than _pygmaeus,_ and females have a glossier exoskeleton. Not only are female _punctatus_ slightly bigger than _pygmaeus_ females, but adult male _punctatus_ are TWICE the size of male _pygmaeus_, and much more proportionate to female _punctatus_, (whereas the size disparity between male and female _pygmaeus_ is much more noticable). Hopefully I can breed these successfully and get them established in the US hobby! 

Adult female _punctatus_:

















Adult male _punctatus_:







Adult _P.punctatus_ pair, note the similar length:







Adult _P.pygmaeus_ pair, note the more noticeable size disparity:







Adult male punctatus (right) VS adult male pygmaeus (left):







Adult female_ punctatus_ (bottom) VS adult female _pygmaeus_ (top):







_*Perisphaerus pygmaeus*_* (Pygmy Roly-poly Roach)*

The hobby classic _Perisphaerus_.
More adult pics. Also, I propose we change the common name of this species to "Pygmy Roly-poly Roach" rather than just "Roly-poly Roach", since there are now at least three species of _Perisphaerus_ in US culture alone, and all species in the genus _Perisphaerus_ roll into balls.

Adult female:












Adult male:












*Perisphaerus sp. "Kota Kinabalu" (Copper-green Roly-poly Roach)*

One of many recent additions to my collection, _Perisphaerus_ sp. "Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia". This roly poly roach is a metallic copper green color in person, it's hard to properly catch on camera, but I think the first few pics show it off decently. Under flash though they just look dark copper, (as you can see in the last two pictures). I just received some adult females and a few mixed nymphs last week, and one of the females gave birth already!  Hopefully I can establish this species in the US hobby, it'll be the first metallic _Perisphaerus_ to get established in culture here if so, and also the largest hobby _Perisphaerus_ so far! This is one of my favorite roach genera ever, so stoked to be working with three different species now!

Adult female under sunlight:

















Adult female with newborns:







Adult female under flash:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthroverts

Hisserdude said:


> _*Perisphaerus punctatus*_* "Macao" (Punctate Roly-poly Roach)*
> 
> We finally have more than one _Perisphaerus_ in the US hobby, these ones entered culture thanks to @Martin, who has been breeding these cuties for a while now.  They are quite similar to _Perisphaerus pygmaeus_, but with some key differences. Namely, both sexes of _punctatus_ are broader in morphology than _pygmaeus,_ and females have a glossier exoskeleton. Not only are female _punctatus_ slightly bigger than _pygmaeus_ females, but adult male _punctatus_ are TWICE the size of male _pygmaeus_, and much more proportionate to female _punctatus_, (whereas the size disparity between male and female _pygmaeus_ is much more noticable). Hopefully I can breed these successfully and get them established in the US hobby!
> 
> Adult female _punctatus_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult male _punctatus_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult _P.punctatus_ pair, note the similar length:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult _P.pygmaeus_ pair, note the more noticeable size disparity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult male punctatus (right) VS adult male pygmaeus (left):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult female_ punctatus_ (bottom) VS adult female _pygmaeus_ (top):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Perisphaerus pygmaeus*_* (Pygmy Roly-poly Roach)*
> 
> The hobby classic _Perisphaerus_.
> More adult pics. Also, I propose we change the common name of this species to "Pygmy Roly-poly Roach" rather than just "Roly-poly Roach", since there are now at least three species of _Perisphaerus_ in US culture alone, and all species in the genus _Perisphaerus_ roll into balls.
> 
> Adult female:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult male:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Perisphaerus sp. "Kota Kinabalu" (Copper-green Roly-poly Roach)*
> 
> One of many recent additions to my collection, _Perisphaerus_ sp. "Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia". This roly poly roach is a metallic copper green color in person, it's hard to properly catch on camera, but I think the first few pics show it off decently. Under flash though they just look dark copper, (as you can see in the last two pictures). I just received some adult females and a few mixed nymphs last week, and one of the females gave birth already!  Hopefully I can establish this species in the US hobby, it'll be the first metallic _Perisphaerus_ to get established in culture here if so, and also the largest hobby _Perisphaerus_ so far! This is one of my favorite roach genera ever, so stoked to be working with three different species now!
> 
> Adult female under sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult female with newborns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adult female under flash:


Roaches from Kinabalu but no leeches?!? C'mon man...

Great to see your collection regrowing after your break from the hobby.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hisserdude

Arthroverts said:


> Roaches from Kinabalu but no leeches?!? C'mon man...
> 
> Great to see your collection regrowing after your break from the hobby.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arthroverts


You know me, always got roaches on the brain...  Are there any interesting leeches from that area of Malaysia though, just curious?

Thanks, me too!


----------



## Hisserdude

Ah, found my old roach thread. 

_Paranauphoeta formosana_, Formosan Assassin Bug Mimic.

Nymph:













Adult:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GBBFreak

Hisserdude said:


> You know me, always got roaches on the brain...  Are there any interesting leeches from that area of Malaysia though, just curious?
> 
> Thanks, me too!


Hey Hisserdude

(So you asked quite some time ago, but anyway...)

Indeed, there's a species of giant leech living on the neighbouring mountain (Mt. Kinabalu, highest peak in S-E Asia), which also gives its name to the city of Kota Kinabalu/KK:
-> Kinabalu giant red leech - Wikipedia 

Leeches are over the place around KK city, not just in water. If you go into the jungle, you barely get to walk 1 meter before you get them sucking on your legs... But they're usually quite small, just a few centimeters usually.

If these roaches (Perisphaerus sp. Kota Kinabalu) actually come from around Kota Kinabalu itself, it's way off from said mountain (about 50 miles).
Any idea what's the original habitat of these? Are they tree or ground dwelling? I'd say the former, as they look pretty much like Emerald roaches. I'll be in the area of Kota Kinabalu in Dec, so I might be able to spot some of these in the wild. 


EDIT: I have some kind of fascination for (forest) roaches too, I must confess... They're too cute to be fed imo. I bought Dubias as feeders, but in the end, I'm just raising them, only feeding my Ts an old male once in a while... I also got myself some Pseudoglomeris magnifica lately. Perhaps my little collection will grow, who knows... 

Cheers


----------



## Hisserdude

GBBFreak said:


> Hey Hisserdude
> 
> (So you asked quite some time ago, but anyway...)
> 
> Indeed, there's a species of giant leech living on the neighbouring mountain (Mt. Kinabalu, highest peak in S-E Asia), which also gives its name to the city of Kota Kinabalu/KK:
> -> Kinabalu giant red leech - Wikipedia
> 
> Leeches are over the place around KK city, not just in water. If you go into the jungle, you barely get to walk 1 meter before you get them sucking on your legs... But they're usually quite small, just a few centimeters usually.
> 
> If these roaches (Perisphaerus sp. Kota Kinabalu) actually come from around Kota Kinabalu itself, it's way off from said mountain (about 50 miles).
> Any idea what's the original habitat of these? Are they tree or ground dwelling? I'd say the former, as they look pretty much like Emerald roaches. I'll be in the area of Kota Kinabalu in Dec, so I might be able to spot some of these in the wild.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have some kind of fascination for (forest) roaches too, I must confess... They're too cute to be fed imo. I bought Dubias as feeders, but in the end, I'm just raising them, only feeding my Ts an old male once in a while... I also got myself some Pseudoglomeris magnifica lately. Perhaps my little collection will grow, who knows...
> 
> Cheers


Hi, sorry for the late reply!

Yeah, those giant red predatory leeches would be awesome to get into culture one day... Though I fear they may be rather heat sensitive. Maybe one day we'll see them exported and hopefully bred in captivity. 

I don't have much information on where the _Perisphaerus_ were collected other than "Kota Kinabalu". They are quite arboreal in behavior, most Perisphaerus spp. are, definitely one of my favorite species in my collection. Sadly though I'm afraid I may fail to get another generation out of them, I'm down to two female nymphs and one male nymph.  They have proven very finicky to culture, and more importantly all my babies were produced from stress induced births, so many came out undeveloped and most ended up with random health problems as a result. I've got my fingers crossed that I'll be able to save my colony with this trio of nymphs, but I may just have to source another starter culture of this species again one day. :/


----------



## Hisserdude

Speaking of roaches from Kota Kinabalu, here are some pics of my Epilamprinae sp. "Kota Kinabalu" (Borneo Leaf Mimic) which have been thriving for me:


----------



## Hisserdude

And here's some _Gromphadorhina portentosa_ "LLE Mahogany", a beautiful, *pure* line isolated from the "1972 Cleveland Aquarium" stock.


----------



## GBBFreak

Hey @Hisserdude

Sorry for the late reply, been quite busy with work lately. 

I really hope your Perisphaerus sp. "KK" colony will recover & thrive again! I checked the pics from posts on your blog, they look really awesome. *fingerscrossed*  

The leaf mimic roaches are pretty cool, too. Although I'll have to pass on these, as they're probably too "roach looking" for the taste of my wife. (She'd most likely burn down the whole place with a flamethrower if she knew about these. xD) [Well she's not lookin' so much into it, so I might try anyway ]

Regarding the Mt. Kinabalu leeches, I guess these would be pretty hard to source in the first place, and then... Yeah the growing conditions might be difficult to imitate. Although they might do fine in a cool basement. ^^

I'm currently having some "issues" with my Pseudoglomeris magnifica. Started with 10 nymphs 2 months ago, down to 7 already. :s One of them died again last week during molt, couldn't extract itself from the old skin. But on a positive note, I just spotted a healthy, orange one and its shed skin this morning, which gives me hope some of them might reach maturity and breed. 

As the aboriginal people from Kota Kinabalu say for a toast: 'Aramaitii!' Let our roach breeding thrive!  Happy breeding! And ofc I'll keep you posted if I stumble upon any of these Bornean roaches in the wild

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Princisia vanwaerebeki_ "Androhamana". Still haven't gotten any babies from these massive beauties yet, but boy are my females ever gravid...








And here's a brand new strain for the US hobby, hopefully pure (I'll know in a generation or two), _Princisia vanwaerebeki_ "Black & White".  From the same strain/locality complex as "Tiger" and "Tricolor".


----------



## Hisserdude

GBBFreak said:


> I really hope your Perisphaerus sp. "KK" colony will recover & thrive again! I checked the pics from posts on your blog, they look really awesome. *fingerscrossed*


Thanks, so far the remaining nymphs seem stable, but we'll see...



GBBFreak said:


> I'm currently having some "issues" with my Pseudoglomeris magnifica. Started with 10 nymphs 2 months ago, down to 7 already. :s One of them died again last week during molt, couldn't extract itself from the old skin. But on a positive note, I just spotted a healthy, orange one and its shed skin this morning, which gives me hope some of them might reach maturity and breed.


Sorry to hear it, I hope the rest are doing well. _P.magnifica_ seem to have a preference for high ventilation, and a good humidity gradient, if the entire enclosure is kept humid, and isn't well ventilated, they'll do very poorly. They also seem to like bark with lots of crevices, pockets, and dents in it, cork bark seems to be their favorite hide of choice (though lots of other hardwood tree bark works fine as well).



GBBFreak said:


> As the aboriginal people from Kota Kinabalu say for a toast: 'Aramaitii!' Let our roach breeding thrive! Happy breeding! And ofc I'll keep you posted if I stumble upon any of these Bornean roaches in the wild


Thanks, much appreciated!  Hope you find some nice species!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hisserdude

_Eurycotis opaca_ "Soroa"


----------



## Hisserdude

_Pseudoglomeris magnifica_ "Cuc Phuong National Park, Vietnam" (AKA Magnificent Emerald Roach)

Subadult nymphs:































Mature male:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

